#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  هنا القاااااهرة ( دارُ الإذاعةِ المَحليةِ ... أبناءُ مصر )

## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


سيداتي سادتي .....

كل عامٍ وأنتم بخير






بمشيئةِ اللهِ تعالى

نفتتحُ إذاعتنا ...

- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

وخيرُ البدءِ آياتٌ من كتابِ اللهِ عزَّ وجل - القُرءانُ الكريم -

ونستمعُ الآنَ لتلاوةِ سُورةِ الفاتحةِ بصوتِ الشيخِ ...

" محمد رفعت "



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## أيمن خطــاب

*



الأخ الفاضل .. حكيم عيون 







كل الأمنيات الطيبة بالنجاح والتوفيق لإذاعة أبنـــاء مصر

وما أجمل الإفتتاحية بصوت الشيخ محمد رفعت رحمه الله

بارك الله فيك وأثابك ونفع بك وسلمت يداك على الإذاعة ،

تحياتي العطرية 



مع تحياتي

بدون ألقاب .. فقط .. أيمن خطاب*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


هنااااااااااااااااا القاااااااااااهره

1

2

3

حوووووووووووووووووووووووووول

فراشة الحاجه هايدي ترحب بكم

وتتمنى لكم قضاء وقت ممتع

ألف مبروووووووووك الإذاعه أستاذ حكيم

وفي إنتظار بث الإذاعه على الهواء

خالص تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## قلب مصر

هنا القاهرة

دار الإذاعة المصرية

أبناء مصر

 :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f:  :f: 

أحبائي أبناء مصر



كل عام وأنتم جميعا بخير

كل يوم وكل لحظة وأنتم في ربيع دائم وورود وسعادة



شرف كبير لي أني أكون معكم في أول أيام افتتاح إذاعة أبناء مصر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=s5QRaRydF9w

أتمنى نجاح إذاعة أبناء مصر وإثبات وجودها وتحويلها لفكرة حقيقية إن شاء الله

كما أشكر كل زملائي وزميلاتي  الأعزاء في فريق عمل إذاعة أبناء مصر

على مجهوداتهم الكبيرة

كل عام وأنتم جميعا سعداء

هنا القاهرة

----------


## thereallove

وكل الشكر لمن ساعد وقام علي هذا العمل الرائع 

داعين من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااا 

 


تقبلو تحياتي لجميع اعضاء فريق العمل

----------


## لمسه

الله الف مبروك ونشكركم من قلوبناااااااااااااا


والى الاماااام دايم  والله الموفق

----------


## pussycat

ألف ألف ألف مبروك

إنطلاق الإذاعه الرائعه

وخير بدايه كانت بصوت أكثر من رائع للشيخ محمد رفعت

وتلاها صوت إذاعى حقا بنسبة 100%

موفقين بإذن الله

وشكرا لكل فريق العمل على المجهود الرائع

وفى إنتظار باقى الفقرات الإذاعيه

وألف ألف مبروك

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ... أبناءُ مصر -








> وكل الشكر لمن ساعد وقام علي هذا العمل الرائع 
> 
> داعين من الله عز وجل ان يوفقكم جميعاااااااااااااااااااا 
> 
>  
> 
> 
> تقبلو تحياتي لجميع اعضاء فريق العمل


الأخ الكريم / thereallove

بشكرك على تهنئتك
ونزدادُ شرفاً بمتابعتك وتعاونك
وكل ربيع وانت طيب





> الله الف مبروك ونشكركم من قلوبناااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> والى الاماااام دايم  والله الموفق


الأُخت / لمسة
كل ربيع وانتى بخير
بشكرك جداً على متابعتك
ومشاركاتك الجميلة المُشجعة
وإن شاء الله تسعدى معانا
وتطرحي افكارك اللى انا حاسس انها هتكون جميلة





> ألف ألف ألف مبروك
> 
> إنطلاق الإذاعه الرائعه
> 
> وخير بدايه كانت بصوت أكثر من رائع للشيخ محمد رفعت
> 
> وتلاها صوت إذاعى حقا بنسبة 100%
> 
> موفقين بإذن الله
> ...


الأُخت الكريمة / pussycat

متابعتك معانا كانت جميلة 
وعلى فكرة عارف إن عندك أفكار وإبداعات
عاوزك تتعاوني معانا وتقوليلى على أى أفكار جديدة
وكل ربيع وإنتى بخير وعلى خير


سيداتي سادتي
النهاردة إن شاء الله فيه مفاجآت
ومن فضلكم أى حد عنده أفكار جديدة
يطرحها علينا هناك في بريد الإذاعة
نزدادُ شرفاً بتعاونكم


وتعالوا نسمع أجمل صوت كلِّم الورد



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الف مبروك اخي الفاضل حكيم عيون تدشين المحطة* 
*و ندعوا الله ان يوفقنا جميعا لما يحب و يرضي*

*اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر*
*بداية موفقة باذن الله*

*دام الجميع بكل خير*

----------


## rosey19

الف مبروك اخى حكيم 

                        اتمنى لك ولفريق العمل دوام النجاح والتوفيق

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*



هناااااا القاااااااااااااهره

دار الإذاعه المحليه أبناء مصر

معاكم هايدى دياب من فريق العمل



كل سنه وأنتم دائماً بخير

وعيد ربيع سعيد على الجميع

أتمنالكم قضاء وقت ممتع معانا

 تحيات 

فريق العمل*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=TYt4f8NsNrs

لا تعليق .. فاهمين .........*

----------


## النجمه الحائره

*فعلا فكره رائعه و تهانينا لكل فريق العمل*
*و نتمنى التوفيق للمحطه الاذاعيه* 
**
*و ان شاء الله تلاقى صدى كبير* 
*و مستنيين المزيد و فعلا مره تانيه تسلمو*

*و لكم جزيل الشكر*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*السلام عليكم ورحمةو الله وبركاته*

*الاخ الكريم حكيم عيون  اسف لذلك التأخر ولكن  لم الحظ بداية الموضوع الا اليوم*

*فوجئت الحقيقة بهذا الكم الاعلامى الرائع*

*لك التحية اخى الكريم*
**
*الاخوة الاحباء قريبا  اطلق اولى حلقاتى فى فقرتى العلمية*

*ادعو الله ان تكون عند حسن ظنكم بى*
**
*وان اكون بنفس قدر الكفاءة التى اظهرها الطاقم الاذاعى الى الان*
*لكم التحية*
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انتظرونا 

مع برنامج

حكاوي الراوي*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...w_-_Movie.html

----------


## طائر الشرق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
 ::no1:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=Tp8ZYnceUWY
*وماحدش يتريق بس* 

*  * **
*فى رعاية الله*
**

----------


## ابن طيبة

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=QukpZ6A0oUU

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه



----------


## pussycat

أستاذ حكيم عيون

فريق العمل الأكثر من رائع

أهنئكم جميعا على المجهود الجميل

وإلى الأن جميع البرامج الإذاعيه رائعه جدا ومتنوعه جدا

وإن شاء الله متابعه معكم

قلب مصر ..... صوت جيد وإذاعى 100% وبدايه موفقه

هايدى دياب ..... برنامج رائع وقريب للقلب بطريقه شبابيه جميله

طائر الشرق ..... أسلوب جميل وبرنامج مميز وأعتقد إنه هيكون علمى بس بطريقه مبسطه

ابن طيبه...... فكره رائعه جدا جدا أنتظرها منذ زمن الحديث عن حكايات مصر بطريقه مميزه

موفقين جميعا

دمتم بكل خير

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


" دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ... أبناءُ مصر "

بريدُ الإذاعة ...





> *الف مبروك اخي الفاضل حكيم عيون تدشين المحطة* 
> *و ندعوا الله ان يوفقنا جميعا لما يحب و يرضي*
> 
> *اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر*
> *بداية موفقة باذن الله*
> 
> *دام الجميع بكل خير*


أخي العزيز / إبن طيبة

" حكاوي الراوي "

أيها الراوى الجميل
أزدادُ شرفاً بتعاونك ...
وكلنا في انتظار ماسوف تأتي لنا به من روعة إبداعاتك 

تحياتي





> الف مبروك اخى حكيم 
> 
>                         اتمنى لك ولفريق العمل دوام النجاح والتوفيق



بشكرك جداً ياروزي
وكل مجموعة العمل على متابعتك الجميلة والمُشجعة

ياروزيييييييي

" مايطلبه المستمعووووون "




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## kethara

*[frame="1 70"]


أختى الرقيقة الفاضلة
قلب مصر
وقلب أبناء مصر

صاحبة الحضور الجميل الراقى
عودة رائعة بعد غياب قد طال 
عودة يانعة روت كل الزهور العطشى  بشوق
لوجودك الطيب غاليتى
وهدية جميلة رائعة صوتك الرخيم
الذى كان أجمل هدية قُدمت بهنا القاهرة
وعرض بديع وكلمات صادقة
دمتى نجمة محلقة بروعة بسماء الإبداع
بأبناء مصـــــر

والشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع
أخى الفاضل حكيم عيون
وكل الشكر لمجهود فريق العمل المميز
وأن شاء الله نجد هنا برنامج يتسم بالأبتكار والتجديد
ونحن معكم متابعين
 مع تمنياتى ان يكلل مجهودكم بالنجاح



مع تحيتــــــى[/frame]*

----------


## طائر الشرق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=RCBTjcbQTv4

*ماحدش برضه يعلق*
**
*فى رعاية الله*
 :f:

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=xroSrN7E6S4

ضيوفنا الأعزاء أهلاً ومرحباً بكم معنا في إذاعتنا الجديدة .....

" هنا القاااهرة "

دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ .... أبناءُ مصر -

معكم على الهواء

" هايدي دياب "

بالتنسيق مع مجموعة العمل

سيداتي سادتي ....

أهلاً بكم وموعدنا الأسبوعي

 مع برنامجي الجديد

" شباب مالووو .....؟! "



سوف نعرض من خلال هذا البرنامج مشاكل واقعيه حدثت ومازالت تحدث في حياتنا بالفعل ......

ولأن الموضوع خاص بينا وبالجيل بتاعنا 

قررنا إن المشاكل التى يتم عرضها هتكون

حصلت لينا او لحد من أصحابنا

سواء شباب أو بنات ..

إختيار العنوان

شباب مالووو ...؟

تم على أساس إننا عايزين نعرف

هو صحيح الشباب بقى مالوووو ...؟

وعايز إيه ..؟

ياترى بيفكر بأي طريقه ...؟

بيفرح / بيحزن / بيحب / بيلتزم .. إمتى ..؟

ليه يأس من الحياه ..؟

ليه طموحنا مات ..؟

ياترى العيب فينا ولا فى المجتمع ولا فى الدنيا ..؟

راح فين عمرنا .. ؟ لسه فى عمر الزهور وشعرنا شاب 

ليه كتير منا بيتمنى الموت ..؟ ومش عارف يعيش فى الحياه؟

ليه بنهرب من بلدنا .. علشان نموت على ضفاف الغربه ..؟

ليه مش بنعرف نفكر فى حياتنا بشكل سليم ...؟

ليه بنفيد غيرنا لكن مش بنعرف نفيد نفسنا ..؟

إيه هي نقاط القوه والضعف عند الشباب والبنات ..؟

ليه بنغلط كتير ومش بنتعلم من تجارب بعضنا ...؟

هل ممكن مشكله تحدث لك تخليك معقد من الحياه ..؟

ليه بقيت عدواني .. ولماذا ترغب دائماً فى الإنتقام ..؟

وليه ... وليه ...؟ كتير اوي بنسأل ولكن مش بنلاقي جواب

علشان كده قررنا نسأل مالنا وليه مش مرتاحين

من خلال الموضوع هنحاول نشوف نماذج كتير لشباب وبنات

من عمرنا أو أكبر مننا أو أصغر لكن مروا بمشاكل 

جايز لو تناقشنا فيها نجد حل مناسب

وكمان ناخد عبره من المشكله المطروحه ونحرص منها

علشان منقعش فيها فيما بعد .. 

علشان كده هنشوف الشباب مالووو ...؟

إنتظرونا مع أولى حلقات شباب مالووو ..

ولازم نعرف إيه إللي بيجرى لينا 

ولازم نفكر ياترى ..

فيه حاجات لسه فى الدنيا بتحصل إحنا مش عرفنها ؟

خلونا نشوف ...

 وإلى أن نلتقلي ....

 لكم مني أرق تحيه

 " شباب مالووو ... ؟! "

إعداد وتقديم .. هايدى دياب


*

[/COLOR]

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*هنا القااااااهرة 



( بريد الإذاعة )

واحد إتنين تلاتة 
أيوة أيوة أيوة 
وان تو ثري 
تمام المايك زي الفل يا عم محمد 
كوباية كركديه سخن بقى الله يكرمكم 
إحم إحم ......... عفواً
معكم مصراوية جداً 
تحدثكم من الأوضة اللي تحت البدروم مباشرةً
وطبعاً لا يخفى عليكم أنه إذا ذكرت مصراوية جداً
ذكرت اللحوسة والبتنجان في نفس ذات اللحظة الملحلظة 
ندخل بقى في الزبد 
برنامجي معاكم هيكون "مراسل كعب داااااااير"
البرنامج هيتكلم في كل حاجة ...
وهيروح كل مكان ...
هيلف 
وهيدوووووور
وهنركب طيارة 
وقطر 
وحنطووور
ونتحنطر 
بس هنتكلم إزاي وبأي طريقة ؟؟؟
هوه ده سر البؤبؤ 
فانتظرونا 
في "مراسل كعب دااااااير"
مع مراسلتكم المحبوبة جدا جدا جدا جدااااااا
نيسان جميل مراسلة القناة السادسة 
يوووووووووووه قصدي مصراوية جداً مراسلة الإذاعة 

**هنا القااااااهرة
**إحم إحم عفواً 


*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> أستاذ حكيم عيون
> 
> فريق العمل الأكثر من رائع
> 
> أهنئكم جميعا على المجهود الجميل
> 
> وإلى الأن جميع البرامج الإذاعيه رائعه جدا ومتنوعه جدا
> 
> وإن شاء الله متابعه معكم
> ...



ياعم سيد ....
كلوووووز على الحوض وسيب المعجون مكانه

أيوه يابوسي
خليكى معانا ثواني

كوزين عرقسوس بسرعة يارجب
أنا سامع عمك لقمان بره الإذاعة بيشخلخل بصاجاته

النووووور ياجااااابررررر
إحنا على الهوا

( هنا القاااااهرة )

- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ... أبناءُ مصر -


أهلاً يابوسي
منورة الإذاعة وميض
وبصراحة أما بتبقى معانا بنحس كده إن الدنيا عيد

بوسي 
صحتك وأخبارك وبتعملى إيه فى صندوق الدنيا ؟
فكري وجاوبي 
عشان احنا النهاردة إختارناكي كأول مستمعة معانا
في
في
في ايه ؟
دا همَّا كلمتين

- إيه ياصلاح !!! ماقلتلك امَّا أنسى تقولي -

أيوه إفتكرت ....

" مايطلبه المستمعون - أُغنية ,,, وكلمة - "

يارجب ... كوز العرقسوس
اتفضلي يابوسى عشان تعرفي تركزي 

لأ من غير خوف
المسألة بسيطة خاااااالص
هتقولي على أُغنية تحبي تسمعيها والسبب إيه وبتهديها لمين ؟
أمَّا بخصوص الكلمة
من حقك تطلبي نرفعلك كتاب أو مقال في أى فرع معرفي
وببساطة جداً تقولي على سبب طلبك للكتاب أو المقال
وممكن كمان نكلمك عنه إحنا والمستمعون ونتناقش فيه

وإن شاء الله نحققلك كل اختيارات
إعتبري نفسك معاكي الفانوس السحري
وافتح يااااا ..... سمسمسمسمسم


إطفي الفانوس ياجابر
وماتنساش يارجب ترجع كوزين القرسوس لعمك لقمان
وتجيب منه الرهن

" مايطلبه المستمعون - غنوة وحدوته .....
لالالالالالالا مش كده خالص
قلتلك بطل البتاع اللى بتشربه دا
عفواً

" مايطلبه المستمعون - أُغنية ... وكلمة - "

( هنا القاااااهرة )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## سـيف الديـن

*السلام عليكم 













السلام عليكم 













السلام عليكم 













السلام عليكم 













إيه ده

مفيش حد بيرد هنا

تقريبا مفيش حد موجود













فرصة ألف لفة في دار الإذاعة المحلية لأبناء مصر وأطلع كل الأخطاء الإملائية . . . وما أكثرها 

ده غير طبعاً الأخطاء اللغوية في المواد الصوتية 









[line]



إخواني وأخواتي

سيداتي آنساتي سادتي

أسعد الله صباحكم ومسائكم وكل أيامكم  بكل خير

جئتكم مباركاً لعملكم الجميل ومهنئاً أنفسنا بإنطلاقة الموجة الأولى للإذاعة المحلية لمنتدى أبناء مصر مع أطيب تمنياتي بالتوفيق والتقدم 

سعدت بمتابعة إعلاناتكم وسماع أصواتكم وبإنتظار برامجكم الإذاعية التي شوقتمونا إليها ببداياتكم المبشرة .

كما يسعدني تلبية دعوة الأستاذ حكيم عيووون للمشاركة معكم 

تحيتي وتقديري وأمنياتي الطيبة للجميع

*

----------


## الزهور الباكيه

ماشاء الله فكررررررررررررره رائعه بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حكاوي الراوي

الحلقة الاولي* 

هل أحب المصريون صلاح الدين عندما كان حاكماً لمصر؟


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...awyElrawy1.mp3
*لتحميل الملف الصوتي للبرنامج من هنا*

*حكم صلاح الدين الأيوبي مصر حوالي 24 عاماً ( 1169 – 1193 م ) اثنين منهم في حياة الخليفة العاضد بالله، آخر الخلفاء الفاطميين، قبل أن يستقل بحكم مصر و يؤسس الأسرة الأيوبية في مصر.
قضي صلاح الدين عشر سنوات فقط في مصر، ثم خرج مجاهداً عام 1181 م و ترك نائباً له علي حكم مصر. و لم يعد صلاح الدين لمصر مرة أخري، فقد توفي عام 1193 م بعد صلحه مع ريتشارد قلب الأسد بعدة أشهر، و دفن بدمشق.
و الحقيقة أن الحب العظيم الذي يكنه الشعب المصري لصلاح الدين الآن يختلف عما كان عليه فترة حكمه المباشر لمصر ( 1171 م – 1181 م). فقد كره المصريون انتقال الحكم من الخلافة الفاطمية لصلاح الدين الأيوبي، بل و قام المصريون بعدة ثورات ضد صلاح الدين، و ذلك لعدة اسباب تتعلق بالظروف التي حكم فيها صلاح الدين مصر و كيفية إدارته للبلاد في تلك الفترة العصيبة التي كان فيها الصليبيون يحتلون معظم الخلافة الإسلامية و يتحينون الفرصة للانقضاض علي مصر.
الحقيقة أنه عندما تولي صلاح الدين حكم مصر بعد وفاة الخليفة العاضد، آخر الخلفاء الفاطميين، سنة 1171 م، عمل علي إعادة مصر للخلافة العباسية و القضاء علي نفوذ اتباع الفاطميين، كما عمل علي تحويل مصر للمذهب السني مرة أخري بعد أن قضت قرنين من الزمان علي المذهب الشيعي.
لم يكن هذا بالأمر السهل، و إنما تطلب كثير من العمل و الوقت و القسوة الشديدة في كثير من الأحيان.
كان المصريون يحبون العهد الفاطمي في مجمله، أولاً لأن الخلافة الفاطمية كان مقرها مصر. فكان أهل مصر يحسون أنهم قلب العالم الإسلامي و أنهم مستقلون، و ليسوا تابعين للخلافة العباسية في العراق أو الأموية في دمشق محكومين من قبل الوالي الذي يعينه الخليفة كما كان الحال قبل قدوم الفاطميين.
ثانياً: لأن اعتقادهم في نسب الفاطميين لآل البيت جعلهم يحسون بشرف هذا النسب و أنه يفوق شرف أي حاكم آخر يحكم بأمر الخليفة العباسي.
ثالثاً: أن الفاطميين توسعوا في توظيف المصريين في دواويين الدولة من المسلمين و القبط ووصلوا إلي أعلي المناصب حتي منصب الوزير. و حتي قيادات الجيش كانت من أعيان المصريين. فكان المصريون يشعرون أنهم يديرون أمور دولتهم.
رابعاً: أن العهد الفاطمي إجمالاً كان عهد ترف و بذخ و أعياد و احتفالات و منشآت معمارية رائعة الجمال و قصور لم تبلغ فخامتها أي قصور أخري في العالم، و كذلك انتعاش التجارة في مصر، باستثناء فترة الشدة المستنصرية.
كل هذا جعل المصريون يحسون لأول مرة أن مصر هي دولتهم، حتي أن معظم المؤرخين اجمعوا علي تسمية الخلافة الفاطمية في مصر باسم " دولة المصريين".
كل هذه المميزات التي عاشها المصريون في كنف الفاطيميين قد تبخرت في عهد صلاح الدين الأيوبي، بل لا نتجاوز إن قلنا أنها انقلبت للنقيض.
فصلاح الدين أعاد مصر للخلافة العباسية، أي مجرد ولاية تابعة، و حاكمها معين من قبل نور الدين و الخليفة العباسي في العراق.
أما الآلاف من الأشراف العلويين من الأسرة الفاطمية الذين كان المصريون ينظرون إليهم علي اعتبار أنهم من نسل آل البيت، فقد طردهم صلاح الدين من قصورهم و شردهم و باع بعضهم كالرقيق. و أطلق الألسنة التي تشكك في نسب الفاطميين لآل البيت.
كما عمل صلاح الدين علي اقتلاع جذور اتباع الفاطميين من كل مكان في الدولة، حتي و إن كانوا من المصريين. فقام بعزل المصريين عن وظائف الدولة، و عين قواده من الترك مكانهم، مما أثار المصريين الذين وجدوا أنفسهم يعزلون عن مناصب دولتهم ليتولاها ترك و اكراد غرباء.
كما أنه وجد أن حاشية قصر الخليفة الفاطمي كان عددها يتجاوز 18 ألف و لها نفوذ كبير و خطير، و كثيراً ما كانت تشارك في تدبير المؤامرات ضد الوزراء و الخلفاء أنفسهم في عهد الفاطميين. فأظهر صلاح الدين قسوة شديدة في التعامل معهم. فقتل كبيرهم مؤتمن الخلافة جوهر، و عين مكانه أحد مماليكه المسمي قراقوش. كما صادر كل أموال و ممتلكات الخليفة العاضد، و سجن اقرباءه، و فرق الرجال و النساء حتي لا يتناسلوا . و استمروا معتقلين طوال عهد الدول الأيوبية.
أما الجيش الذي كان يدين بالولاء للفاطميين، و كان يتكون معظمه من المصريين و السودانيين، فقد تعامل معه صلاح الدين بقدر أكبر من الشدة، لأنه كان يعلم قدرة هؤلاء علي الثورة عليه و زعزعة نظام حكمه و التآمر مع الأعداء لإعادة الفاطميين إلي الحكم.
فبالنسبة للسودانيين، انتهز فرصة ثورتهم عليه بسبب قتله كبير رجال القصر مؤتمن جوهر، و ارسل إليهم جيشاً كبيراً من الترك و علي رأسه أخيه توران شاه، فهزمهم و شردهم، و أحرق حاراتهم التي كانوا يسكنون فيها في القاهرة، و كان ذلك عام 1168 م / 564 هج. فهربوا إلي الصعيد.
أما بالنسبة للقواد المصريين، فقد أخذ صلاح الدين الاقطاعات الممنوحة لهم و اعطاها لقواده من الترك، و قبض عليهم في ليلة واحدة، و أنزل أصحابه في منازلهم، و فرق اقطاعاتهم عليهم. و يقول المقريزي : " منذ كانت أيام صلاح الدين إلي يومنا، فان أراضي مصر كلها كانت تقطع للسلطان و امرائه و اجناده، لقد كان معظم من جاء معه من التركمان و الكرد. و كان الرجل منهم إذا استحسن داراً أخرج سكانها و نزل فيها، بحيث أن معظم أهل القاهرة كانوا يبكون من الاستبداد ".
من أجل ذلك كله، كره المصريون تحول الحكم إلي الأيوبيين، و كرهوا استبداد صلاح الدين. و لقد شعر صلاح الدين بذلك، فذكر في مراسلاته لنور الدين أن أهل مصر و جندها أعداء.
كل هذا أدي إلي ثورة المصريين علي حكم صلاح الدين الأيوبي، و تآمرهم علي اسقاط حكمه و إعادة الفاطميين. و أشهر هذه المؤامرات هي التي اشترك فيها عدد كبير من المصريين بما فيهم القاضي و الكاتب و الأمير و الخاص و العام من الشعب. و كان ذلك سنة 1173 م / 569 هج. و كان علي رأس المؤامرة شخصيات من كبار رجال الدولة في العهد الفاطمي مثل ابن عبد القوي الذي كانت عائلته تتوارث كرسي الدعوة الفاطمية أبا عن جد، و العوريس المشرف علي المالية، و ابن كامل القاضي، و القشة أحد امراء المصريين، و الشاعر عمارة اليمني. و تقول المصادر التاريخية أن المتآمرين أرسلوا إلي فرقة الحشاشين الشيعية في فارس ليرسلوا إليهم من يغتال صلاح الدين.
و لكن خبر المؤامرة وصل إلي صلاح الدين، فقبض عليهم جميعاً و شنقهم و صلبهم في ميدان بين القصرين. كما تتبع أنصار الخلافة الفاطمية بالقتل و السجن، و جمع كثيراً من السودانيين و كواهم بالنار، و أمر كافة الجند المصريين و السودانيين و حاشية القصر بالرحيل إلي أقاصي الصعيد.
أما ثاني أكبر الثورات ضد صلاح الدين الأيوبي، فقامت ضده في الصعيد سنة 1174 م / 570 هج. و كان علي رأسها أحد قواد الفاطميين المسمي كنز الدولة و شارك في الثورة عباس بن شادي والي قوص التي كانت تعد عاصمة الصعيد، و تجمع حولهم مائة ألف من أهل الصعيد من المصريين و السودانيين. و لقد فكر صلاح الدين في الخروج بنفسه لإخماد هذه الثورة، و لكنه خشي أن يترك القاهرة فتتجدد فيها الثورات. لذلك أرسل إلي الصعيد جيشاً كبيراً بقيادة اخيه العادل الذي استطاع أن يهزم الثوار و يقتل رؤوس الثورة كنز الدولة و عباس بن شادي،و قتل ثمانين ألفاً من المصريين، كما نهب بلاد الصعيد عقاباً لها ، و أخذ أسري كثيرين من اهلها، و صلب منهم ثلاثة آلاف.
ثم تجددت الثورة مرة أخري عام 1176 م / 572 هج، فأرسل إليهم صلاح الدين اخيه العادل مرة أخري، فهزمهم و قتل و صلب ثلاثة آلاف منهم علي جذوع الشجر.
هذا العداء الذي أظهره المصريون تجاه صلاح الدين جاء نتيجة صدمتهم من الشدة المفرطة التي استخدمها في القضاء علي الخلافة الفاطمية المتجذرة في المجتمع المصري، بالإضافة إلي قضائه علي المذهب الشيعي في البلاد.
و لكن هذا العداء قل تدريجياً بعد أن بدأ صلاح الدين يقوم بجهود حثيثة لتوحيد مدن الشام تحت امرته و يقوم بغارات مستمرة علي قلاع الصليبيين في الكرك و عسقلان. حتي أن المصريين بدأوا في الخروج مع صلاح الدين في حروبه و غزواته. و شكل جند مصر العمود الفقري لجيشه في معارك حطين و الدفاع عن عكا ضد الحملة الصليبية الثالثة.
المرجع: صلاح الدين الأيوبي، د. عبد المنعم ماجد، الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب، 1999قصاقيص تاريخية
*

----------


## pussycat

> ياعم سيد ....
> كلوووووز على الحوض وسيب المعجون مكانه
> 
> أيوه يابوسي
> خليكى معانا ثواني
> 
> كوزين عرقسوس بسرعة يارجب
> أنا سامع عمك لقمان بره الإذاعة بيشخلخل بصاجاته
> 
> ...





إحم إحم إحم...... أيوه معاك يا أستاذ حكيم

ياريت النور يكون بعيد شويه يا جااابر

وخد بالك من الصوت يا محروووس

أهلا أهلا يا أستاذ حكيم ده نور حضرتك إنت وكل فريق العمل

أما بقى عن صندوق الدنيا فمازلت أبحث وأبحث

بس والنبى بلاش موضوع العرقسوس ده عشان مش بحبه

ياريت لو سمحت أى عصير فريش ويكون من غير سكر

وبسرعه يا رجب    :good: 

أما بقى فى برنامجنا الجميل ما يطلبه المستمعون وبما إننا فى إذاعه تنفرد بالتجديد والتميز

خلينى أطلب أغنيه جميله جدا للفنانه جنات من ألبومها الجديد وهى بعنوان

الطفله البريئه ..... وبهديها لكل البنات هنا فى المنتدى ها ..... البنات وبس

أما بقى عن الكلمه فأنا عامة بحب جدا القراءه فى أنواع الكتب التى تتحدث عن كيفية التعامل مع الأطفال

وتنشئتهم بطريقه صحيه وسليمه وكيفية التعامل مع نفسياتهم المختلفه فى مختلف الأعمار

ولا تتخيل حضرتك إنى أحتفظ بكتاب من سنة 1974

( أكيد مش أنا اللى شارياه ... أنا مش من زمان كده )

والكتاب بعنوان ( ولدك ... هذا الكائن المجهول ) 

تأليف العالم النفسى الألمانى ... أوسفالد كوله

ونقله إلى العربيه ... الدكتور أمين رويحه

أعشق قراءته لدرجة إننى لا أستطيع التذكر كم مره قرأت هذا الكتاب

ولهذا سأترك لك مطلق الحريه فى إختيار كتاب أو مقال ولكن يتحدث عن الأطفال وأتمنى أن تفاجأنى بكتاب دسم جدا جدا

وشكرا على الإستضافه الجميله دى

وعلى فكره أنا مشربتش العصير ولا حاجه خده يا عم رجب

وقول لعمك لقمان مينساش يرجع الكوبايه عشان سالفنها من الست عنايات جارتنا

إحم إحم إحم ... هو إحنا لسه ع الهوا ولا إيه

متأسفين جدا جدا 

هناااااااااااااااااااااااا القاهره

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )






> إحم إحم إحم...... أيوه معاك يا أستاذ حكيم
> 
> ياريت النور يكون بعيد شويه يا جااابر
> 
> وخد بالك من الصوت يا محروووس
> 
> أهلا أهلا يا أستاذ حكيم ده نور حضرتك إنت وكل فريق العمل
> 
> أما بقى عن صندوق الدنيا فمازلت أبحث وأبحث
> ...



- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

أهلاً يابوسي
إيه الروقان دا كله
والروح الطفولية الجميلة دي ؟

النور ياجابر
بتقولك بوسي بعيد شوية
إنت يابني هتحرقنا ولا إيه !!!!! 

يارجب بلاش العرقسوس
بوسي مش بتحبه خالص
دايماً كاسفنا كده 
هيا عاوزة عصير فريش .... إصحى يارجب معانا شوية 
بسرعة كوز جنزبيل ساقع جداً من التلاجة اللي في الدور السابع

إيه ياعم المُخرج !!!!
حاضر هنعمل فاصل إعلاني حاضر

آسف يابوسي المخرج كل شوية يصفَّر
أصله كان حّكّم قبل هواية الإخراج
ولسه حالاً راجع من ماتش الأهلي وليمبي

سيداتي سادتي
إنتظرونا بعد الفاصل الإعلاني

إتفضلي الجنزبيل يابوسي
وربنا معاكي بقى

( هنا القاااااهرة )

حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

::mazika:: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=aNhRGXQWBUk


 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أخى العزيز ... ابن طيبة
حلقة أكثر من رائعة  :good: 
سرد جميل وسلس أجبرنى على المتابعة والإنصات
هذا علاوة على المعلومات الرائعة التى أضفتها لحيز معلوماتى :2: 
أشكرك ودمت بألق وتألق.... ولكن فقط لي ملحوظة صغيرة وهى انى لم استطع تحميل الملف الصوتى من الرابط الموضوع فأرجو ان تعيد وضع الرابط حتى استطيع تحميله...أشكرك و
لك كل التحية والتقدير
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هايدى ...
 :f2: 
برنامج فكرته أكثر من رائعة...
روح التلقائية والبساطة تسيطر... وتزيده جاذبية وجمالاً
هذا بالإضافة إلى ملامسته لقلوب أهم وأخطر شرائح المجتمع وهم الشباب
البرنامج (بسيط ومش بسيط) ... (السهل الممتنع) ::sorry::  كما يقولون أدعوا الله أن يوفقك وكلى ثقة فى إمكانياتك وحماسك الرائع....،،
تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق وفى إنتظار أولى الحلقات.... قريبااااااااا
 :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هيثم
 :f2: 
برنامجك فكرته جميلة ومختلفة جدا  :y: 
نحن بلاشك اصبحنا فى عصر العلم والتكونولجيا وإن لم نستطع اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى وتوقفنا حيث نحن سنضيع بلاشك....!!!! تحياتى لفكرة برنامجك والتى تدور حول تقديم المعلومات العلمية فى إطار بسيط ومبسط يقترب من كل العقول .... فى إنتظار أولى الحلقات بعد حل المشكلة الفنية المتعلقة بها إن شاء الله  :O O:  .... وأرجو ألا تتأخر علينا أخى
تحياتى وبالتوفيق دائماً
 :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخى العزيز ... ابن طيبة
> 
> حلقة أكثر من رائعة 
> سرد جميل وسلس أجبرنى على المتابعة والإنصات
> هذا علاوة على المعلومات الرائعة التى أضفتها لحيز معلوماتى
> أشكرك ودمت بألق وتألق.... ولكن فقط لي ملحوظة صغيرة وهى انى لم استطع تحميل الملف الصوتى من الرابط الموضوع فأرجو ان تعيد وضع الرابط حتى استطيع تحميله...أشكرك و
> لك كل التحية والتقدير


 
*اهلا اختنا الفاضلة جيهان*
*سعيد جدا برايك في الموضوع* 
*و ان شاء الله اللي جاي يكون افضل لاني متاكد اني مذيع فاشل*
*انا لسه محمل الفايل الان هو بيطلع كشريط ذهبي يطلب منك التحميل في النافذة المنبثقة*
*دمت دائما بكل خير*
*تقبلي تقديري و احترامي*
**

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

ياعوض فين الإعلااااان؟
مانزلتش السَبَت ليه ؟!!!!!
محروس واقف تحت البلكونة من ساعة  ::shit:: 
والست عنايات جارة بوسي
غرقته ماية    :Bounce: 
مش طريقة شغل دي ياجماعة

فييييين الإعلااااان ؟!!!!!   :Roll2: 

إيه يامحروس ... إنت جايب الإعلان في إزازه !!!
وكمان الغطا بتاعها  فِلَّه
فِلِّه يامحروس !!!!

دا عشان التعقيم ياأُستاذ
لالالالالا على مهلك إفتح بالراحة

إيه يا ابني هيا قنبلة ولا إيه
لا ياأُستاذ بس أنا معايا أوامر من عوض
إن القنبلة - قصدي الإزازة -
تتفتح وقت الإذاعة بالظبط وبالراحة
عشان الإعلان دا السبرتو فيه زايد شوية

النور ياجااااابر

( هنا القاااااهرة )

موسيقى صامتة ياحمودة
يلَّا هنبدأ
واحد
اتنين
طلاظة


شد الفااازه 
وقول ياكباظه

الإعلان محبوس في إزااازه
شِد
شِد
على مهلك غرقت هدومك
حاسب بوسي ياعم تلووووومك

أنا مش عاوز كُتر كلام
الإعلان واقف أُدام

خلَّص وانجز
إعلانك ماتقول عن إيه
إتح إيدك ...
أتَّح إيدي ....
إنت فاكرني صغير ليه؟ !!!!!!

إتح إيدك
خُد برشامك
علشان إيه
علشان تمسك بيه أحلامك

دي برشامة هتخليك دايماً مسطول
تقبل أي كلام يتقالك
حتى إن كان ضد الدستور ؟
طبعاً طبعاً
حتى ان قالوا عشانا فطور
يمكن عيش
وقابلتي
 لو تلقى الفول
مش معقول ... مش معقول

ودى برشامة عشان تتعلم 
ازاى تبقى اجمد م الطور
قايم نايم طالع نازل
فحت وردم في عز الضلمة
شايف إيه
إوعى تقول مش شايف نور
والقوانين تلسع على عقلك
وتبلها تشرب مايتها
وان سألوك هوا انت حمار ؟
هتقول لأ طبعاً ياجماعة
أصل أنا بس عليا الدور


إطفي الفانوس ياجابر
إقفل الصوت يامحروس

إنتوا جايبين إعلانات عن برشام هلوسة؟
هيا ناقصة ولوسة !!!!!

ياعم المخرج ارحمنا شوية الله يخليك
أرحمك من إيه ؟
يا ابني انت مش بتفهم
دا اعلان عن برشام مضاد
تاخده تظهر حالتك
عقلك يتحرك
إفهم بقى دا نوع جديد من الطانتي بيوتك ياخويا
انت مش بتفهم في اللب ولا إيه؟!!!!
اللب؟!!! هوا بقى لب كمان ؟!!!
إنت يامتمنكن مش سامع صوت الأزأزه ؟

سيداتي سادتي
عموما ممكن نعتبر الإعلان دا
من مجموعة الشركة الرأسمالية المهلبية
اللى 
اللى إيه ؟
إيه ياصلاح مش قلتلك اما انسى تفكرني
مش مهم
المستمعون هيفكروا 
وأكيد هيعرفوا اللى إيه
وطبعا مش هياخدوا البرشام دا على طول

أنا جايلك يابوسي أهو
ماتقلقيش
إنتى بس خلَّصي الجنزبيل

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )

- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ... أبناءُ مصر -


أيوه يابوسي
أنا جيت أهو
إيه أخبار الجنزبيل ؟!!!!

يارجب إنت كنت كلمتنا عن الجنزبيل مرة ...
أيوه ياأُستاذ دا كان في إعلانات شركة عم خليل للتضليل
- تشربه يديك إحساس إنك فيل وإنك تتصر في منديل -

الله يخرب بيتك هتضيعنا
أوعى تقول كده أدام بوسي

أهلاً يابوسي أهلاً
والله منورانا صحيح
ووجودك معانا يدعونا دايماً للتصحيح

يامحروووووس
إدعك الفانوووووس

شبيك لبيك    :Evil 2:  :Bounce: 
بالخرزانة من إيدك ولغاية رجليك
مين صحاني ؟
إذاعتكم دايكا خاوتاني ...

يا ابني ماتجريش إنت وهوا
هتبوظولنا الحلقة الله يخرب بيوتكوا
دا العفريت ميمون شيف بتاع الأرشيف

هنعمل إيه ... معانا مُخرج مجنون   :Bounce: 
كل يوم عاصر على دماغه لمون
واليوم باين عليه حامض من اوله
مش شايفين شعره في كل الإتجاهات ؟
وعنيه بلحتين أمهات ...

إصحي معانا يابوسي شوية وركزي
كل اللى إنتي شايفاه دا رسوم متحركة
رجب ومحروس وجابر وميمون
كل دا ورق ماتخافيش
هنعيش هنعيش ....
وهنسمعك أًغنيتك الفرافيش
وهنخرج من الإذاعة طبعاً مافيش ...

ياميمون شيف
يلَّا بسرعة على الأرشيف
هات المطلوب
خفيف خفيف
وبدون تخريف ....





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...9طفل بريئة.mp3

http://www.almorni.info/upload/download.php?file=369طفلة بريئة.mp3

ياعوض  ::shit:: 
فين الكتاب ؟
الكتاب إتكتب من يومين يا أُستاذ
عقبال عندك
يا ابني الكتاب اللى طلبته بوسي
الله يخرب بيتكوا
دا مش اختصاصي ياأُستاذ
ارحمونا بقى انت والمخرج 
وبعدين الكتاب لسه في المطبعة 
الست عنايات قاعدة مربعة
بتخرَّط فيه...
مش حضرتك ياأُستاذ قلت إنك عاوز كتاب للأطفال
قلنا للست عنايات
شهقت وقالت من عنيا
دا حتى الأطفال بيحبوا الملوخية

إيه يامحروس بتجري ليه ؟!!!
مافيش ياأُستاذ
الست عنايات بتنادي ومدلدلة السبت
الله يخرب بيوتكوا
إحنا في إذاعة ولا في سوق خضار
خلاص ياأُستاذ إتفضل
الست عنايات بتقولك اللى خلص من الكتاب دلوقتي طبق
والطبق التانى مابين الأولاني والتالت
والطبق السابع يمكن بعد الرابع
وبتقولك ماتتعبش من السلالم

معلش يابوسي أنا قلتلك إن كل دا ورق
الكتاب أصله صعب شوية

http://la.joreyat.org/download.php?i...106084530eb280
الكتاب دا يابوسي بعنوان
" اللعب ونمو الطفل "
إقريه والأعضاء كمان
ولو حبيتي تعملي عنه موضوع نناقشه يبقى جميل

أهلاً بيكي يابوسي
ودايماً معانا

 :f2: 

سيداتي سادتي
نرجو أن تكونوا قد سعدتم معنا
وإلى لقاءٍ جديد
ومع مستمعٍ جديد
وأُغنية 
وكتاب

( هنا القاااااهرة )

حكيم عيووون

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> هايدى ...
> 
> برنامج فكرته أكثر من رائعة...
> روح التلقائية والبساطة تسيطر... وتزيده جاذبية وجمالاً
> هذا بالإضافة إلى ملامسته لقلوب أهم وأخطر شرائح المجتمع وهم الشباب
> البرنامج (بسيط ومش بسيط) ... (السهل الممتنع) كما يقولون أدعوا الله أن يوفقك وكلى ثقة فى إمكانياتك وحماسك الرائع....،،
> تحياتى وتمنياتى بالتوفيق وفى إنتظار أولى الحلقات.... قريبااااااااا


*ميرسي ياجيهان وسعيده بكلامك و برأيك جداً جداً

وإن شاء الله يكون البرنامج زي ما إنتِ منتظراه

وسعيده بـ إننا في فريق عمل واحد

لكي خالص تحياتي*

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*



لسماع الحلقه صوت إضغط على الصوره عندما تتحرك بالموس وإنتظر التحميل


ضيوفنا الاعزاء أهلاً ومرحبا بيكم

فى أولى حلقات شباب مالووو ..؟

الحقيقه مشكلتنا النهارده بتتحدث عن مأسات فتاه

وهى مشكله حدثت بالفعل ... المشكله بجد

من القضايه إللي توقفت عندها كتير

وأنا بقول رأي فيها لصاحبتها

لأن القضيه بجد مش مجرد واحده حبت وإنجرحت القضيه

قضية ضمير مات عند فأت معينه من الناس

دعونا نتعرف على صاحبة المشكله لكي نعرف ماذا حدث لها ..؟

الإسم / لا داعي بناء على رغبتها

النوع / بنت

السن / 22 سنه

المؤهل / بكالوريوس حسابات ومعلومات

وصفي للبنت إنها الأن وصلت إلى درجه كبيره من فقدان الثقه فيما حوليها

دعون نعرف ماذا حدث لهذه الفتاه .. جعلها فاقده الثقه في من حولها

والأن مع صاحبة المشكله فـ إستمعوا لها


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أتمنى إن التجربه إللي هحكيها لحضراتكم تكون موعظه ليكم

علشان محدش يقع فيها مره أخرى

فى البدايه أشكر صديقتي العزيزه هايدى إللي بجد

مش هعرف أقول ادى ايه هي صاحبه جدعه وبجد يمكن هايدى

عند كل اصحابها زي الدكتور النفسي

بجد كلنا بنعتمد عليها بشكل كبير

فربنا يخليها لينا .. إيه ياعم الكلام ده هنعمل له قط فى المونتاج 

نتكلم عن المشكله ..

فى البدايه أنا إنسانه عاديه جداً كانت بتحب الحياه

وبجد كنت بعيش سني بكل مرحله فيه وبكل تفاصيله

من حوالي 3 سنوات حبيت إنسان وأعتقد كنت انا وهو

على درجه كبيره جداً من التفاهم وتم خطبتنا على بعض

والحمد لله كنا عايشين سعاده وهناء 

وعندما اقترب موعد زواجنا كانت مشكلته الوحيده التى تعارض أهلي

إن شقته فى بيت أسرته وكان في نوع من العدوانيه بين أسرتي وأسرته

فى كثير من المواقف علشان كده والدتي رفضت إنى أعيش فى بيت عائله

خوفها من إني معرفش أعيش معاهم زي ما متعوده

فبالتالي حدثت مشاكل وتم إحلال الخطوبه

مرت سنه على البعد وحقيقي ماكنتش عارفه احب حد غيره

وإتقدم لي أكتر من شخص لكن ماكنتش بعرف أتجاوب مع حد

لأني معرفتش أنسي خطيبي وإستمريت على كده سنتين

وبعدها شاء القدر إن خطيبي رجع يكلمني من تاني

وهو بيقول إنه تعبان من غيرى 

ولازم نرجع لبعض وهيعمل إللي يردي أسرتي

وقالي لازم نتقابل ونتكلم .. قابلته علشان أعرف الموضوع

قالي أنا عايز تكوني معايا

وإستحملي ظروفي لحد ما اجيب شقه بعيد عن بيت العائله

علشان والدتك توافق

قولت له ممكن تيجى تكلم ماما وتقنعها بوجهة نظرك قال مينفعش

لأزم اجهز الاول وبعدين اتقدم تاني

وفقت على مبدأه وأقتنعت به

لحد ما يجيب الشقه ويردي والدتي

أستمريت معا 8 شهور فى حرقت دم

وطبعاً بالرغم من المشاكل لكن حبنا كان بينسينى اي تعب

ولكن بعد كده

حسيت بمعامله غريبه

لما اكلمه فى التليفون يكنسل عليه

أبقى بكلمه وفي صوت أطفال حوليه اسئله مين دول يقول ولاد أخواتي

ألاقي واحده بتهزر معا ولما أسئله يقولي مرات أخويه

الموضوع كان كل مره بيزيد لحد ما شكيت

كنت عايزه اروح المكان إللي ساكن فيه وأعرف منه كل حاجه

إنما حيائى منعني خصوصاً إن كل أسرته عرفاني

بس من كتر الشك إللي جوايا فكرت

إن زميلي فى الكليه يساعدني

لأنه بيعتبرنى اخت ليه وبالتالي

عمل إنه باحث إجتماعي وراح المكان إللي ساكن فيه خطيبي

ويسأل عن ظروف الشباب والمفاجأه الكبيره

إن لما سأل عن إسم خطيبي إللى نزلت ترد عليه كانت زوجته

طلع فى السنتين إللي سبنا بعض فيهم إتجوز وخلف بنوته

وراجع ليه بعدها وعايزين أقف جمبه بجد كانت مفاجأه مقدرتش اتحملها

ولما وجهته انكر كالعاده لأنه بارع فى الكذب

مردتش اضمر بيته وأسرته الثانيه وأكتفيت

إنى ألم من قلبي إللي فاضل منه

ومن ساعتها وأنا عمري ما هعرف أثق فى حد ولا ناويه على التجربه دي مره أخري

طبعاً بعد طرح المشكله كان لازم اسئلها ..؟

قوليلي يا ....

إستفتي إيه من التجربه .. كان الرد اكتر حاجه إستفتها انى مابقتش زي ما انا

أتغيرت 180 درجه علشان اعرف اتعامل مع الناس

وسألتها طيب طلما هو متزوج كان عايز منك إيه ... ؟ قالت معرفش

بس التحليل المنطقي لقيت إن هو إتجوز واحده راضيه بظروفه

وراضيه تعيش في بيت اسرته لكن محبهاش

علشان كده رجع للي قلبه اختارها

يعنى هو عايز واحده تشبع رغبة وإحتياجات قلبه

وواحده يتجوزها ترضه بظروفه وظروف المعيشه معا

السؤال ياشباب ويابنات .. طبعاً واضح انه كان اناني بطل القصه

إنما السؤال هل البنت غلطت لما وقفت جمب خطبها ....؟

ولا غلطت علشان وثقت فيه ...؟

والشاب إستفاد إيه لما ظلم مراته ..؟

وظلم بنت فى عمر الزهور ملهاش اي زنب علشان اننيته ...؟

تفتكره كان راجع ينتقم منها ..؟ طيب ليه وهي عملت له إيه ...؟

بجد توقفت كتير جداً عند المشكله وبجد يمكن من المشاكل إللي ماكنتش عارفه

أبدى رأي مناسب لصاحبتها بس كان كل إللي هممني

وقتها إني ادويها بأي شكل .. والأن هي بتحاول تعيش الحياه

بس بلا قلب وبلا إخلاص وبلا ثقه فى الاخرين

منتظره رأيكم فى المشكله ياترى

لو المشكله دي كانت عند حد فينا كنا هنتصرف إذاي ...؟

وإيه النصيحه إللي نقولها لنفسنا بعد ما سمعنا القصه دي ..؟

وحسيت بـ إيه لما قريت هذه المشكله ...؟

تحميل المشكله  أوديو لمن يواجه مشكله في سماع الحلقه عبر الصور

التحميل من هنا

منتظره مناقشتكم فى هذه المشكله ..

وإلى أن نلتقي في مشكله أخرى

 لكم مني أرق تحيه

 " شباب مالووو ... ؟! "

إعداد وتقديم .. هايدى دياب

هنااا القااااهره

فاصل إعلاني ثم نعود إنتظروونا 


*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *كنت احسب ان اول حلقات برنامج حكاوي الراوي من اذاعة هنا القاهرة قد باءت بالفشل و الدليل عدم تعقيب احد عليها حتي الان علي الرغم من مرور ما يقرب من اسبوع علي اذاعتها*
> 
> *و اليوم وصلتني رسالة من الاخ العزيز حكيم عيون تحوي تساؤل ما اروعه* 
> *فملخص كلماته انه رغم كراهية المصريون لصلاح الدين في زمن الا ان هذه الكراهية تحولت الي حب في اخر سني حياته بسبب فتوحاته و لكن الاخ العزيز لم يتوقف عند هذه النقطة و انما تعداها ليطرح سؤال فاجأني صراحة لانه و الحق يقال يحتاج الي عقلية من نوع خاص حتي تقوم بهذا الطرح و دعوني اطرحه عليكم بدوري لنتحاور معا حوله و اترك لكم الحكم علي عقلية من طرحه*
> *ليه الحاكم من الممكن إنه يكون مكروه في عصره ومع ذلك يبقى في التاريخ فى مساحة مشرقة ؟* 
> *هذا كان السؤال الاروع من اخي حكيم عيون و دعوني اضيف عليه تري من من الشخصيات الحاكمة في عصرنا الحديث ينطبق عليه هذا القول ؟* 
> *انتظركم*


أخى العزيز ....ابن طيبة
تحياتى لك الدائمة 
 :f2: 
فى الواقع السؤالين اللى حضرتك تفضلت بطرحهم استفزونى جداااااا للدخول والتعقيب عليهم.....!!
بالنسبة للسؤال اللى طرحه الأخ العزيز حكيم عيون
وهو سؤال رائع بالمناسبة... سبق وفكرت في فكرة مشابه ليه قبل كدة  و كانت عن... قد أيه ممكن حاكم يظلمه التاريخ والناس المعاصرين لحكمه سواء بكراهيته أو عدم تفهمهم لفكره اللى فى الغالب بيكون سابق لزمنه.... والحقيقة اسم الحاكم اللى كان فارض نفسه عليه وقتها هو (محمد أنور السادات) اللى أجمع العالم تقريباً على عبقريته ودهائه السياسى وفكره السابق بكتير لعصره بالرغم من هجوم معظم الناس عليه ومعارضة ناس كتير لسياسته سواء فى زمنه أو حتى فى زمنا الحالى.....!!!!!
 قد أيه صعب إنك تكون مختلف ...!!! تفكيرك مختلف عن معظم  المحيطين 
بيك... رؤيتك أوضح ....توقعك للمستقبل صائب.... بتتصرف على الأساس دة ... معظم أفعالك وردود أفعالك بتكون محل دهشة وإنتقاد من الناس... فى الواقع دى مأساة كل العباقرة والمتميزين بفكرهم وإبداعهم الإنسانى عبر التاريخ كله
والمشكلة بتكبر وبتتفاقم لما بيكون العبقرى دة حاكم لأن الحاكم عادة بيكون محطوط فى بؤرة دائرة الضوء كل العيون متعلقه بيه كل أفعاله محل إهتمام ودراسة وتحليل أكتر من اى إنسان تانى ممكن يكون أكثر جنوناً أو عبقرية منه....حضرتك ضربت مثال رائع ونموذج صارخ جداً للحاكم اللى من النوعية دى فى تاريخنا وهو (الناصر صلاح الدين) ممكن أضيف مثال تانى أقدم بكتير من صلاح الدين وهو (رمسيس الثانى)الملك الفرعونى المصرى الأشهر وأرجوك تصلحلى معلوماتى فى هذا الشأن لكن اعتقد إن هذا الفرعون لم يكن محبوباً فى وقته لكن إنجازاته العظيمة وضعته فى مكانة متميزة جدا... ممكن نقول كمان (محمد على) اللى كان فى معظم عصره مكروه من شعبه لكن مافيش شك إنجازاته فى بناء مصر الحديثة وضعته فى مكانتة المستحقة ولو ان دا حصل مؤخراً جداااااا ..... فى أمثلة معاكسة تماماً لكدة وهو إن ممكن يكون الحاكم على العكس محبوب جداً من شعبه وقت حكمه لكن التاريخ بيثبت خطأة وفشله السياسى فى قرارات كتير إتخذها ويمكن أقرب مثل لذهنى حالياً (جمال عبد الناصر)!!!!!!!!

دايماً لما بنقرب من الحكام وبنحاول نحلل فترات حكمهم و نحاول نوصل لرأى قاطع وحاسم فى إن هذا الحاكم أو ذاك كان حاكم جيد او سئ لشعبه .... بننسى شئ مهم جداً إنهم فى النهاية كانوا بشر بيخطأوا وبيصيبوا ... قرارتهم مرهونة بظروفهم وبزمنهم اللى كان مختلف تماماً عن زمانا دا حتى إننا لازم نضع ظروف تربيتهم ونشأتهم فى حسابتنا وإحنا بنقوم بالتحليل دا.... ماحدش أبداً يقدر يقيم قائد أو حاكم أثناء فترة حكمه لأنه بيكون لسة فى فترة الإمتحان (لسة بيجاوب على الأسئلة) بنظلمه جدا لما بنحاول نطلق عليه أحكامنا وقتها ... الشعوب عادة نظرتها للحاكم اللى بيحكمها بتكون ضيقة.. محدودة بس بمدى توفيره لهم الأكل والشرب واللبس ... حبهم أو كراهيتهم ليه بتتوقف بس  على توفيره أساسيات الحياة التلاتة دى ... ودا اعتقد إنه أسهل وأبسط مهام الحاكم... لكن المهام العظيمة لأى حاكم واللى بتميز حاكم عن آخر بتتلخص فى مدى قدرته على رسم مستقبل مشرق وآمن لشعبه .... مدى قدرته على التخطيط لمستقبل شعبه تخطيط سليم مبنى على إستثمار كل إمكانياته وموارده وثرواته  وإستغلالها الإستغلال الأمثل بما يحقق الأمان الإقتصادى والإجتماعى والسياسى لهذا الشعب لفترات طويلة وممتدة....،،
بعتذر جداً عن الإطالة لكن الطرح كان رائع ويستحق فعلاً
تحياتى

----------


## thereallove

ما زال في الحياه الأفضل 

عزيزتي صاحبه المشكله في البدايه الحياه لن تقف علي شخص معين 

وليس الناس جميعا متساوييون ولا متشابهون 

فمازال في الحايه الأفضل ومازلتي في بدايه حياتك 

 في البدايه انتي غلطتي  لما رجع مره تانيه ليكي خطيبك علي امل انه يعيد الموضوع مره تانيه 

ولما طلبتي منه انه يقابل والدتك علشان الخطوبه اتحجج انه لسه مش جاهز 

امال كان راجع ليه وكان طول السنه دي بيعمل ايه لو هو شاريكي بجد 

بس انتي اتعاملتي بقلبك اكتر من عقلك في الموضوع ده 

 وعذرك الوحيد هو حبك ومشاعرك الصادقه تجاهه اللي اتغلبت علي تفكيرك

هو  مكانشي بيحبك وانما هو كان محتاج انه يشعر بالحب وده انتي اعطتيهوله كتير 

ولما تزوج من وحده تانيه محسش معاها الشعور ده فحب يرجع ليكي مره تانيه يمكن تعوضيه هذا الشعور

مكانشي راجع ينتقم ولا حاجه من فسخ الخطوبه الاولي هو محتاج شعور يحسه
 وزوجته مقدرتشي تعوضه شعورك انتي بيه بس  

بس كويس ان موضوعه ده انكشف في البدايه وكويس انك اتصرفتي بعقلك المره دي قبل قلبك

[COLOR="Red"] لو المشكله دي كانت عند حد فينا كنا هنتصرف إذاي ...؟

تصرف صاحبه المشكله فيه عقلانيه جامده تحسد عليها وطبعا احسن ليها البعد بدل ما تدمر عائلته وزوجته ليس لها ذنب في الموضوع 

وإيه النصيحه إللي نقولها لنفسنا بعد ما سمعنا القصه دي ..؟

هقول اكيد الحب الحقيقي لسه مجانيش لان الحب الحقيقي حب بين طرفين بجد تربطهم في النهايه روح واحده لجسدين 

انما الحب من طرف واحد مبيبقاش في الغالب حب انما بيبقي حاجه اكتر من الاعجاب وفي مرتبه اقل من الحب 

واكيد هنصح نفسي ان الدنيا مبتقفشي علي حد معين واكيد طالما انا اتعاملت مع الشخص اللي كنت بحبه بقلبي وبكل صدق في مشاعري وهو محافظشي عليا يبقي اكيد هو اللي ميستحقنيش 

واكيد ربنا هيعوضني باللي يستحقني بجد وساعتها هعرف الحب الحقيقي من الشعور اللي كنت بحس بيه ده 


فيا عزيزتي صاحبه المشكله تأكدي انك في بدايت حياتك وان مازال امامك من العمر الكثير وان التجارب اللي بتقابلنا اكيد لازم نتعلم منها انما متهدمناش ومتهدمشي الصفات الجميله بداخلنا  ومتخليناش نفقد الثقه في كل اللي حوالينا 

وحسيت بـ إيه لما قريت هذه المشكله ...؟

حسيت ان الاشياء الجميله والمشاعر النبيله بداخلنا بدأت تموت 

شباب عاد كل همه انه يتحب وبس الانانيه عادت غالبه عن الطباع والمشاعر الجميله 

مش هاممهم كم من القلوب ممكن ان تتحطم بجد نتيجه انانيتهم 

بس اكيد كما تدين تدان 

في النهايه كل الشكر لهايدي علي هذا الموضوع الرائع 

وانا متابع معاكي حلقه بحلقه ان شاء الله 

وارجو اننا كلنا نقدر نقف جمب بعض وكل واحد يقول رأيه بجد علشان نقدر نوصل للحل الصحيح 

تقبلي تحياتي

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> ما زال في الحياه الأفضل 
> 
> عزيزتي صاحبه المشكله في البدايه الحياه لن تقف علي شخص معين 
> 
> وليس الناس جميعا متساوييون ولا متشابهون 
> 
> فمازال في الحايه الأفضل ومازلتي في بدايه حياتك 
> 
>  في البدايه انتي غلطتي  لما رجع مره تانيه ليكي خطيبك علي امل انه يعيد الموضوع مره تانيه 
> ...


*الأخ العزيز / أحمد

 رأي صائب يدل على قراءتك المتأنية للمشكلة  

لإبداء رأي صريح  والحقيقه رأيك عجبني

 لأنك مش متحيز للشاب وقلت أكيد عنده ظروف  

لأن أنا في رأيي مهما إن كان الإنسان تعيس في حياته

ميحملش غيره سبب تعاسته لأن كل واحد فينا ربنا أعلم به

أشكرك يا أحمد على رأيك ويسعدني جداً متابعتك

خالص تحياتي*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

سيداتي سادتي ...
نعتذر عن انقطاعِ الإرسالِ لأسبابٍ فنية
وأهلاً بكم معنا ...
وإذاعةُ أبناءِ مِصْر

موعُدنا الآنَ معَ مُذيعةٍ تميزيتْ بإبداعاتها
والتي ظهرتْ واضحةً من خلال ماتقدمُهُ من موضوعات..
تتسمُ بالعمقِ والثراء

" جيهان محمد علي "

تعالوا نتجول مع إبداعاتها 
ونشاهد لوحاتِها المصرية
ونعرفُ كيف ترى الأماكنَ والناسَ والصور

( هنا القاهرة )

وبرنامج ...

" حكايةٌ في كلِّ شارع "

إعداد وتقديم - جيهان محمد على -



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=ofnsJ6pyXqM
 ::mazika:: 


هناااااا القاهرة ...
دار الاذاعة المحلية ... ابناء مصر

اهلا ومرحبا بكم و اولى حلقات برنامج
حكاية فى كل شارع
لا أعرف لماذا دوماً تجذبنى 
الأماكن...
الشوارع ...
البشر.....!!!
لا أعرف لماذا كانت دوماً أمنيتى عندما أزور أى بلد غريب ليس أن أذهب لأماكن الترفيه أو الشراء والتسوق ...أو حتى للأماكن التاريخية والآثار المشتهرة بها تلك البلد ...,,
ولكن أن أسير فى شوارعها العادية .. أذوب بين دروبها وأماكنها الغير مشهورة ...أراقب الناس ..,,
أحدثهم ...
أتأملهم...
أتذوقهم ....!!!
أتذكر والدى (رحمه الله) حينما كان يأخذنى فى رحلات للأهرامات أو المتحف المصرى ...
كانت تبهرنى الآثار والأهرامات .. ليس لضخامتها ولا لسر عظمتها المجهول ... فقد كنتُ لا أدرك تلك الأشياء وقتها ...ولكنى كنتُ دائماً أشعر بها تروى لى مئات الحكايا عن بشر مروا بها ... لمسوها ... وكانت جزئاً من حياتهم فى يوم من الأيام ... كنتُ أفكر كم من البشر مروا من هنا ...؟؟؟!!!!!كم من الحوادث والأحداث حدثت أمام تلك الأشياء وفى تلك الأماكن وكانت شاهدة عليها وعلى تفاصيلها ...؟؟؟؟!!!
كنتُ دائماً أبحث عن الإنسان...
أبحث عن الطرف الأخطر فى المعادلة الحياتية ثلاثية الأبعاد ...
(الإنسان – المكان – الحدث)
تتغير معالمُ الأماكن...,,
ويُنسى الحدث - حتى وإن بقيت آثاره...,,
ويذهب حتى الإنسان... صاحب الحدث ومسببهُ وفاعلهُ 
ولكن...,,
دائماً يترك شيئاً من روحه عالقاً بالمكان المطمس المعالم والتفاصيل ... 
يترك لنا شيئاً صادقاً... أميناً... يروى لنا تجربة حياة كاملة كانت تنبض حية فى يوم من الأيام بين جنبات ذلك المكان ...
علينا فقط البحث عنها ...
علينا فقط الوقوف قليلاً لنتأملها...
إخوتى 
ما رأيكم أن نعتذر لجميع المؤرخين وعلماء الإجتماع والنفس والإنثربولوجى ... وكل العلماء الذين إهتموا بالإنسان
وفعل الإنسان...
ونستئذنهم قليلاً فى أن نقوم ببحثنا نحن عن الإنسان وفعله داخل المكان ... عن المواقف والحكايا فى كل شارع من شوارعنا 
فى كل شارع حدث شيئُُُ ما...
يجوز أن يكون بسيطاً ...أو سطحي ظاهرياً ولكنه يحمل مئات الدلالات والنتائج التى كان لها عظيم الأثر على مجتمعنا ... فربما... (أقول ربما) يساعدنا فهمنا لتلك الأحداث ودوافعها ونتائجها فى معرفة سر التغيرات الجذرية التى حدثت فى الشخصية المصرية
وفى المجتمع المصرى 
سنقدم كل أسبوعين حلقة نروى فيها حدث أو واقعة أو حتى عدت مواقف ووقائع حدثت فى شارع من شوارعنا ...فى مكان من أماكننا... ونغوصُ سوياً داخل الحدث نستكشف أسبابه ودوافعه وأيضاً نتائجه 
نحاول أن نبحث عن الحقيقة 
حقيقة ما حدث لنا ويحدث لنا....!!!! 
إلى اللقاء قريباً مع أولى حلقات 
(حكاية فى كل شارع)
البرنامج من إعداد وتقديم
" جيهان محمد على "

انتظروني بعد الفاصل الإعلاني

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

سيداتي سادتي ...
والآن ...
الآااااااااان ...
مع الفاصل الإعلاني
" بَرْشِمْني وهشِّمني ... وعامل إنه بيعزمني 








ياسلقط
ياسلقاااااااااااااط
أيوه ياأستاذ
قول لملقط يبعت الإعلان بسرعة
اتحركوا معانا شوية الله يخرب بيوتكوا

بقولك ياسلقط
ايوة ياملقط
سيبك منه دا مجنون
زى المخرج بالظبط
ربنا حدفهم علينا 
عشان يقرفونا
ياملقط ماتعليش صوتك وتضيعنا
يا ابنى هما بيسمعوا 
دا طُرْش و طُرشجية وبتوع مخلل

يا ابني انت وهوا فين الإعلان
هنطلع على الهوا خلاص

حاضر ياأستاذ حالاً
ملقط بيسرقه من الأرشيف
بيسرقه ؟!!!!!!!
قصدي بيجيبه من الأرشيف
سلقط وملقط وباين عليكوا حرامية
الله يخرب بيوتكوا





مش قلتلك ياسلقط إنه مجنون زى المخرج
المهم ياملقط خلَّص وهاتله الإعلان
يا ابني إعلانات إيه اللى بيعملوها دي
دا جاهل هوا والمخرج
ولابيفهموا إعلانات
وعشان كده بنقعد نتحايل ونبوس الأيادي
عشان ييجي لإذاعتنا إعلان
تقصد إيع ياملقط ؟ مش فاهم
ركز معايا ياسلقط
انا معاك اهو بس ماتشدش وداني
أنا معايا إعلان انما إيه
هيكسر الدنيا والإذاعة 
إعلان إيه ياملقط ؟
إنت عارف عمَّك دُقدُق الحاتي
أيوه كلت عنده من سنتين
ومن شهر لشهر كده
بعدِّي أُدَّامُه آكل ع الريحة
إنت رغاااي ليه ياسلقط ؟
قلتلك ماتشدش وداني ياملقط
عمَّك دُقدُق عاوزنا نعمله إعلان
عن إيه ؟
عن إيه ؟
عن الخنازير
الخنازير !!!! يانهار أسود
أيوه وهيدفع كتييييييييير
وبعد إعلان الخنازير
عاوزنا نعمله إعلان عن الحمير
الحميييييييير !!!!!!
أيوه اللى بيصدقوا إعلان الخنازير


الإعلان الله يخرب بيوتكوا
حالاً ياأُستاذ
معلش ياجيهان
 بعد الإعلان هتدخلي على طول

خُد ياسلقط إديله الإعلان
ياملقط
بقولك إديله
دي سبوبة حلوة وليك فيها نُص %
ونص على نص
تشتري كراسي وِترُص

إتفضل الإعلان ياأُستاذ

الفانووووووس ياجابر

الوه
آااالا لوووووه
إتنين اربعة ستة تمانية عشرة
آااالالوووووه
فراشة الحاج مدبولي
للشأورااا ... والنأورااا
والكهربااا
والأدوات المدرسية 
ترحب بكم

ياسلقط
أيوه ياملقط
مش قلتلك إنه بتنجان هوا والمخرج
بتنجان إيييه !!!!
دابابا غنووووج ياعم

إيه دا ؟ إيه دا ؟
فراشة إيه ونحلة إيه ؟
إيه ياصلاح ؟ انت سايبني أخرف 
أيوه أيوه الإعلان أهو أهو


خنازير
خنازير خنازير خنازير

بيقولوا علينا نحب نطير
ونربي في لحم
وكُفتة شحم
وبدأوا صحافة
وكله خرافة
قال إيه
 عيانين
ماهو رزق الهبل على المجانين
خنازير



خنازير خنازير خنازير
والأمر علينا ومش بأدينا
اشاعة وبدأوها بولاعة
ودبحونا وفضحونا
وكله بقوانين
ماهو رزق الهبل على المجانين
خنازير

خنازير خنازير خنازير
بس ياخنزير انت وهوا
خارج ليه من جوا ؟
أكلة ومرعة وقلة صنعة 
وظفناكوا ولبسناكوا
وخلينا عقولكم فلافيل
ولسانكم برضه طويل
أما صحيح خنازير



إيه دا ؟!!!!!
إيه الإعلان دا؟
خنازير ايه الله يخرب بيوتكوا
هتودونا في داهية

جايبلي لصوص ياعوض
سلقط وملقط
وتقولي استاتذة إعلانات
دول حرامية 
وبتوع اللى فات مات
الله يخرب بيوتكوا
إطفي الفانوس ياجابر

سيداتي سادتي ...
بعتذر عن الإعلان
وانتوا عارفين بقى
المشكلة في الزمان كااااااااااان
وحظنا رمانا مع
سلقط وملقط وشلقط
واللى كان كان

إستعدي ياجيهان

( هنا القاااااهرة )


حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ههههههههههههههه
 :Roll2: 
أما حكاية والله حكاية الخنازير دى كمان.....!!!!!
 :Roll2: 
بس يا ترى يطلعوا أنهى خنازير بالظبط اللى تقصدهم يا أستااااااذ.....؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!
 ::$: 




> إستعدي ياجيهان


يا خبرررررررر
 ::nooo:: 
حاضر حاضر انا جاهزة والله من زمااااااااان يا أستاذ
هادخل حاااااالاً
 ::mazika::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

::mazika::  
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqG3cgFHOJg[/ame] 
" حارةُ اليهود " 

ليس لأنهم هم ألدُ وأقدمُ الأعداء لنا عبر التاريخ ومنذُ وُجِدوا ووُجِدنا ...,,




وليس لأنهم وراء معظم مصائب العالم وكوارثه ...,, 


وليس حتى لما فعلوه ويفعلوه من تضليلٍ وإضلالٍ في كل أرجاء العالم
ومؤامراتٍ أتقنوا صنعها وبرعوا فى تنفيذها بكل دقة وصبر وذكاء ...,,




ورغم أهمية كل هذه الأسباب وجدارتها بأن تكون أسباباً وجيهة تجعلنا نحلل ونبحث فى أصول اليهود واليهودية ...إلا أنها رغم ذلك لم تكن هى الواعز الحقيقى أو الأساسى الذى دعانى لكتابة هذه الحلقة عنهم ....!!! 


إن السبب الحقيقى الذى دعانى لهذا هو (الدهشة) 


نعم الدهشة... فقد أدهشنى جداً أن يكون بعضٌ من اليهود عاشوا فى مصر وكانوا جزءًا حقيقياً وأصيلاً من نسيج المجتمع المصرى ومع ذلك إنشقوا عليه وهجروه بل وصاروا أعداءًا له أيضاً.....!!!! 


إن الحقيقة التى لا تقبل الشك تقول :- إن الشعبَ المصرى سرٌّ من أسراره الخالدة هى قدرته على إحتواء أى ثقافة أو عرقٍ دخيلٍ عليه وهضمه وصبغه بصبغته المصرية المميزة مهما كان هناك تنافر وتضاد بينهما فى الثقافة 


والعادات والتقاليد وحتى الدين والمعتقدات....!!! 


فلماذا إذاً خالف اليهود تلك الحقيقة ....؟؟؟؟!!!! 


ولعل أول مايتبادر إلى ذهنى من إجابة عند طرح هذا السؤال هى مقولة الكاتب الكبير (إحسان عبد القدوس) فيهم 


:- أن اليهودية ليست( ديناً)... ولكنها (شخصية )...وهى شخصية تتغلب على أى شخصية أخرى يمكن أن ينتسب إليها اليهودى ... فاليهودى هو أولاً يهودى وبعد ذلك يمكن أن يكون أى شئ آخر كأن يكون (يهودياً فرنسياً ) 


أو (يهودياً أمريكياً) أو (يهودياً روسياً) ومهما تنقل من جنسية إلى جنسية فهو أولاً يهوديٌ وكذلك لو تنقل من دين إلى دين فلو إعتنق المسيحية فهو (يهودىٌ مسيحى) و لو إعتنق البوذية فهو (يهودىٌ بوذى) ولو إعتنق الإسلام أيضاً فهو( يهودىٌ مسلم)....!!!! 


إن هذا العالم (عالم اليهود) كما وصفه الكاتب الكبير هو (عالم الطموح الذى لا نهاية له ... والصبر الذى لا ينتهى أبداً ... والذكاء الصامت الذى يتعمد إخفاء نفسه...) 


إن هؤلاء القوم كانوا فى يوم من الأيام يعيشون بيننا ... حياتهم مجدولة مع حياتنا ....أثرنا وتأثرنا بهم هم 


ذهبوا ... هاجروا أو هُجِّروا ... لا يوجد فارق اليوم.. ولكنهم تركوا مكانهم ...تركوا أشهر أماكنهم وراءهم تركوه  


يشهد على وجودهم وتأثيرهم وحياتهم التى كانت فى يوم من الأيام هى جزء من حياتنا نحن أيضاً.....،، 


سيداتى وسادتى فاصل قصير ونواصل بإذن الله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

::mazika:: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gaMNBZYhspU[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=gaMNBZYhspU


ومن جديد سيداتى وسادتى نواصلُ حديثنا
عن حارة اليهودحارة اليهود تتوسط أكثر أحياء القاهرة ازدحاما.. وهو الموسكي.. والتي يرجع تاريخ إنشائها إلي عهد إنشاء حي الموسكي حوالي عام 1848..تقول بعض الدراسات أن هذه الحارة أنشأت بأمر السلطات كمظهر من الاضطهاد الديني والبعض الأخر يري أن اليهودأنفسهم هم الذين أنشأوا "الجيتو" أو حارة اليهود لأنهم كانوا دائما ميالين لأن يعيشوا متقوقعينعليأنفسهموأنالسلطاتبريئةمنتهمة حصرهم في مكان محدد.*"حارةُ اليهود".. لم تكن أبدا حارة بالمعنى اللفظي للكلمة وإنما هي حيُ كاملُ به حوالي* *360** حارة متصلة ببعضها البعض ... أي كانت بمثابة "جيتو" يهودي في مصر...*

عندما تدخل حارةِ اليهود يلفت نظرك أزقتها ودروبها الضيقة فعرضها لا يزيد علي مترين فقط وتضم الحارة مئات المنازل والمحال التجارية والمصانع التي كانت كلها مِلكاً لليهودلأنهم لم يكونوا يسمحوا لأحد غيرهم أن يقيم فيها أو حتي يدخلها .ويقال أنه في سنة 1939كان عدد اليهود في مصر حوالي 150الف يهودي منهم خمسة ألاف كانوا في حارة اليهود80 عجوزاً هم آخر عنقود اليهود فى مصر يتلقون الدعم من السفارة الإسرائيلية بالقاهرة ولا يظهرون سوى فى الإحتفالات والمناسبات الدينية كان آخرها الإحتفال بمرور مائة عام على إفتتاح معبدهم بشارع الألفىواليهود في مصر أغلبهم يعيشون إما علي بيع ممتلكاتهم أو ممتلكات الطائفة..كمايوجد بعض اليهود الذين يحصلون علي معاشات من الجهات التي كانوا يعملون بها قبل بلوغهم سن المعاش.وعندما اخذوا يهاجرون من مصر تباعاً بمحض إرادتهم عام 1948 أثناء حرب فلسطين وبعدأن تزايدت هجرتهم بعد ثورة 23 يوليو وبعد العدوان الثلاثي علي مصر عام 1956 كانوايبيعون أملاكهم في الحارة للمصريين وغالبا لمن كانوا يعملون معهم.. حيث يقطن في حارة اليهود حاليا حوالي 25 ألف مصري.. ولا يوجد سوي امرأة يهودية واحدة هي "ماري" والتي تنتمي لعائلة "سموحة" الشهيرة بالإسكندرية.تعيش "ماري" بمجمع إيواء فقراء اليهود الموجود داخل الحارة والذي يطلق عليه اليهود لفظ "قدش" وهي قد تجاوزت الثمانين من عمرها لكنها لازالت تحرص علي الذهاب إلي معبد هاثما يم"بوابةالسماء" والذي يوجد بشارع عدلي .. يوم السبت من كل أسبوع وفي الاحتفالات الرسمية للأعياد والتي تقيمها السفارة الإسرائيلية للحفاظ علي الحدالأدني من الاتصال بين اليهود وبعضهم البعض.تقول "ماري" وهي شخصية حادة الطبع أنها تعيش في هذا المسكن منذ فترة طويلة وأن رئيس الطائفة اليهودية في مصر يتكفل بنفقاتها.وعن سبب عدم هجرتها من مصر؟ وما هي علاقاتها بجيرانها من المصريين ؟ قالت : إن مصر هي وطنها الذي لا تعرف غيره

ملحوظة ...(إختفت مارى وانقطعت أخبارها منذ أكثر من عام ولا أحد يعرف مكانها.....!!!!!! )
سيداتى وسادتى فاصل قصير مع هذا الاعلان ونواصل باذن الله
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

داكلام برضه ياعم دُقدُق !!!!!!!
بتشتغلنا يابتاع الكُفتة ....
وإعلانات ومهرجانات عن الخنازير والحمير
هعمل إيه ياأُستاذ
ماهي مليانة خنازير وحمير
هيا إيه اللى مليانة دى يابتاع الحوواشي انت
الإزازة يااُستاذ...
أيوه الإزازة اللى احنا فيها من سنين
وتبص عليها من برا
حلوة وشفافة
وتلاقينا جواها باينين ومعجونين
ياعم دُقدُق....
إزازة إيه ومعجون أسنان إيه
اللى انت جاى تقول عليه
اه والنبي فكرتني بالست يااُستاذ ....
ماتسمعنا حاجة حلوة كده ينوبك ثواب
حاضر ياعم دُقدُق ....
بس ارحمنا من الإعلانات بتاعتك دي الله يخليك
هتودينا في داهية ....
عاوز تسمع إيه ياعم دُقدُق
عاوز أسمع الست وهيا بتغني في حب مصر
حب مصر اللى نسيوووووه
واشتغلوا علينا بالشقلطة والمقلطة
لغاية أما مسحوووووه
هما مين دول ياعم دُقدُق ؟
دول برا وجوا يااُستااااااااذ ...
اللى وزنونا بميزان حساس
وفضوا عقولنا وحطوا مكانها إزاز
إزاز إيه ياعم دُقدُق ؟!!!!!!
معلش ياأُستاذ
دا مجاااااااااز
ياعم دُقدُق إتأخرنا في تقديم الإعلان
إعلان إيه بس ياأُستاااااااذ
خلينا في المجااااااز
اللى ماجازش علينا
واللى جاااااااااااز
وإيه بقى اللى جاز ياعم دُقدُق ؟

ألوووووه ... ألوووووه
أيوه ياعم دُقدُق ... سامعني ؟

سيداتي سادتي ...
بنعتذر
يبدو إن الإتصال اتقطع مع عم دُقدُق
ياعوض
أيوه ياأُستاذ
يللا بسرعة هنبدأ الإعلان
إعلان إيه ياأُستاذ؟!!!!!!!
ما الإعلان خلص خلاص

إيه ياابو صلاح انتى سايبني ليه كده ؟!!!
إعلان إيه اللى خلص؟
انت نسيت ان المخرج امبارح عين عم دُقدُق فى الإعلانات
عم دُقدُق في الاعلانات!!!!!!
أيوه والراجل عمل الإعلان وخلصه ومشي
وبالأمارة الإعلان كان عن الجاز
ياعالم ارحمونا شوية
جاز ايه وبنزين إيه 
انتوا ناويين تولعوا فينا ؟!!!!!
دا كان بيتكلم معايا عن المجااااااز
لأ عن الجاز
بقولك عن المجاز
ياعمنا كان بيتكلم عن الجاز
بقولك عن المجاز
تقدر تقولى ايه الفرق بين الجاز والمجاز ؟
الفرق كبير ياابو صلاح
الجاز بيولع
والمجاز
المجاز ايه
ما انت عارف المجاز ياابو صلاح في ألفية ابن مالك
لأ ... المجاز النهاردة بقى حاجة تانية خالص
ازاى ياابو صلاح ؟!!!!!!!!
الجاز بيولع ... والمجاز بيولع
ياراجل .. هوا المجاز دلوقتى بقى بيولع ؟!!!!!
أيوه ياأُستاذ بيولع أما يلمس الأرواح والقلوب
أما يحطونا في إزاز ...
ويبقى الإزاز مجااااااااااااااااز
إنت نسيت كلام عمك دُقدُق ولا إيه ؟!!!!!!

والله شكلكوا هتضيعونا 
وتودونا في داهية 
اوعى ياعم أما أكلم المستمعين


سيداتي سادتي ...
النهاردة بنعتذر عن تقديم الإعلان
وماتصدقوش
عم دُقدُق قافل من سنتين الدكااااااااااان

أدخلي ياجيهان



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
>  
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر - 
> داكلام برضه ياعم دُقدُق !!!!!!!
> بتشتغلنا يابتاع الكُفتة ....
> وإعلانات ومهرجانات عن الخنازير والحمير
> هعمل إيه ياأُستاذ
> ماهي مليانة خنازير وحمير
> ...


 
والله عندك حق يا عم دقدق انت وعوض
كلنا دلوقتى بقينا قابلين للكسر  ::(: 
وللإشتعااااااال  ::@: 
فى نفس الوقت....،،
اااااااة ماتنسوش ....ماتنسوش دا برضو يبقى 
مجااااااااااااز
 :1:  :;):

----------


## جيهان محمد على

::mazika:: 

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bgDko7caaM[/ame]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=_bgDko7caaM 


ونواصل سيداتى وسادتى حديثنا


عن 


حارة اليهود



· *هذه الحارة الشهيرة التي تتوسط القاهرة الفاطمية لم يعد هناك شيء يدل عليها الآن سوي 'نجمة داود السداسية' المشغولة بالحديد علي أبواب بعض المنازل القديمة المتبقية التي رحل عنها أصحابها ما بين عامي 48، ..1967 حيث كان الحرفيون من يهود الحارة يعملون في صناعة الذهب والفضة وصناعة الأحذية ومواقد الجاز وإصلاحها وترميم الأثاث* *..* *أما التجار منهم فقد تركز نشاطهم في الأقمشة والورق والأدوات الكهربائية.. وكانت بعض اليهوديات يصنعن الحلوي والمربي وتقطير الزهر كما يعملن في الحياكة**..*
*وفي يوم السبت كان اليهودي القرائي لايغادر منزله ولايوقد نارا أو نورا.. ويكتفي بالوجبات الباردة فقط**..** حيث ينقسم اليهود إلي يهود ربانيين وهم معظم يهود العالم ، حيث يؤمنون بتعاليم التوراة والتلمود.. واليهود القرائين وهم العدد الأقل والذين لايؤمنون إلا بتعاليم التوراة فقط.. وقد توفي كل اليهود القرائين بمصر حيث آلت كل ممتلكاتهم والمعابد الخاصة بهم ومقر طائفتهم إلي طائفة الربانيين**..*
· *والجدير بالذكر أن الانقراض أصبح يهدد أبناء الطائفة بسبب عدم وجود الشباب الذي يحافظ علي استمرارها حتي أن آخر حفل زفاف شهدته معابد الطائفة كان منذ ما يقرب من* *40* *عاما ومن الواضح أن هذا الأمر يضعونه في الاعتبار عند التصرف في بعض ممتلكاتهم بالبيع**..* 


· 


· 



هؤلاء القوم كانوا فى يوم من الأيام فاعلين ومؤثرين فى المجتمع المصرى ...تقلدوا أرفع المناصب ونالوا حقوقهم كأى مواطن مصرى ... كانت بلدهم مثلما كانت بلد المسلم والمسيحى ... حفظ لنا التاريخ أسماء ليهود مصريين كان لهم أثر كبير فى المجتمع منهم الفنانين والمخرجين والمنتجين ونجوم المجتمع هذا بالإضافة إلى تميزهم الطبعى والفطرى كرجال أعمال وتجار ناجحين مثل بنزايون ... عدس ... ريفولى التى مازالت متاجرهم تحمل أسمائهم إلى الآن ولعلنا نتذكر إلى الآن فنانين مثل ...
راقية إبراهيم





توجو مزراحى



داوود حسنى




ليلى مراد (التى أشهرت إسلامها فيما بعد)




كاميليا


نجمة إبراهيم





ولعل المتابع منا للأفلام القديمة يرى شخصية اليهودى شخصية موجودة بقوة فى أفلامنا القديمة ووجودها طبيعى كشخصية المسلم والمسيحى ولعلنا نتذكر شخصية الفنانة 


الشهيرة التى كانت تمثل زوجة على الكسار فى معظم أفلامه أو شخصية الفنانة نجمة إبراهيم التى مثلت دور ريا فى فيلم ريا وسكينة ومن أشهر الأعمال التى صورت علاقة المسلم والمسيحى واليهودى مسرحية (حسن ومرقص وكوهين) لعادل خيرى والتى مثلها قبله نجيب الريحانى 



إن أى جماعة دينية تعيش بين جماعة إجتماعية أكبر تعتنق ديناً آخر لا يمكن ان تكون من وجهة النظر العلمية والواقعية جيباً إجتماعياً أو قومياً برغم دينها المخالف...وكما ان اليهودية لم تكن جنسية ولا قومية أو مواطنة فإن اليهود فى مصر شانهم شأن اليهود فى أى بلدا آخر كانوا مزيجاً من عناصر جنسية وقومية زلغوية وثقافية مختلفة ... وأنهم فى مصر كما فى اى بلدا آخر كانوا جزءاً من النسيج العام للمجتمع وليس لهم فى يهوديتهم ما يميزهم عن غيرهم من أفراد المجتمع الذى يعيشون فيه ....،،


لم تكن مصر أبداً فى يوم من الأيام جاحدة لأبنائها أياً كانت ديانتهم أو إنتماءاتهم الثقافية والعرقية ... كان دوماً من يعيش على هذه الأرض يصبح مصرياً قلباً وقالباً ... لم يشذ عن تلك القاعدة سوى اليهود ... هؤلاء القوم ذوى التركيبة النفسية الشديدة التعقيد والتى تدفعهم دفعاً نحو القتل والتدمير والخراب بدون أدنى واعز من الضمير والأخلاق ...إن الإنسان يستطيع ان يتفهم تلك الطبيعة المختلة المريضة إذا وُجدت فى فرد أو حتى مجموعة من الأفراد مروا بظروف إجتماعية ونفسية غير طبيعية ولكن أن تكون هذه الطبيعة موجودة ومتوارثة بين أفراد دين معين مهما إنتموا لبلدان وأوطان متفرقة ومتباعدة ...أن يجتمعوا جميعهم على الحقد والكراهية والقتل لكل من هو عداهم....!!!! إن هذا لأمر مُستغرب ويبعث على الحيرة حقاً وقد أعيانى البحث عن جواب أو تبرير مقنع يبرر هذا ... ولكن هكذا كانت دوماً الحياة بها من الحقائق التى لابد وان نتقبلها كما هى وبدون أن نبحث عن أسباب وجودها حتى....!!!

 

سيداتي سادتي
هنا نكون قد وصلنا إلى نهاية الحلقة الأولى من برنامج 
" حكاية في كل شارع " 
وحكايتنا اليوم كانت عن .....
" حارة اليهود " 
اليهودي !!!! 
تلك الشخصية المنغلقة على هويتها العنصرية بعنف
سرٌ من الأسرار علَّنا نعرفه.....!!!!!!


شكراً لحسن إستماعكم ومتابعتكم


ودائما نلتقى فى


حكاية فى كل شارع


البرنامج من إعداد وتقديم


" جيهان محمد على "


والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

سيداتي سادتي ...
والآن وقد آن الأوااان ...
وظهر لنا في الفنجااااان ...
حبة جنان
وبشتكان ...

أهى ... هناك أهى .....
جاية ولابسة الصولجان
أجراس ... وريش نعام
والطبل شغال
وعالم النم نااااام

نقدم لكم ....

" مصراوية جدااااان "

وجديد الصحافة
والخُرافة
والأخبار الشركسية
 والملفات المهلبية

هتلف بينا 

" كعب دااااار "

وهترجع هيَّا هيَّا
ومش بتطلب أي ماهية
شغالة معانا أونطة
وكله في الشنطة

( هنا القاااااهرة )


حكيم عيووون




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...096d17ada1.mp3

----------


## مصراويةجدا

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

 _هنا القااااااااهرة_ 
_معكم من إذاعة أبناء مصر_ 
_مراسلتكم الصحفية المصراوية جداً_ 
_- بالتنسيق مع مجموعة العمل -_
_أعزائي المستمعين_ 
_صباح الخير أو مساء الخير لأن في الواقع مبقتش فارقة كتير_
_وعشان مبقتش فارقة كتير ..._
_يبقى صباح الليل ..... أو مساء النهار_ 
_ولقاءٌ يتجدد أسبوعياً ....._
_مع برنامجكم " مراسل كعب دااااااير "_
__
_البرنامج يعرض الأحداث ولا يُحدِث المعروض يكشف المستور ولا يستر المكشوف_ 
_هتكلم في كل حاجة في الفن في السياسة وحتي في الموضة ولعب الأطفال_ 
_ولكن بوجهة نظر ورؤية مختلفة يمكن تتفقوا معايا فيها ويمكن تعارضوني_  

_فعشان كده مسموح تناقشوني عن طريق الإتصال التليفوني علي رقم الإذاعة 00000000_ 

_والsms علي 0000_
_هنروح معارض ومؤتمرات وندوات وقمم عربية بتنجانية وإقتصادية هنروح مهرجانات سينيمائية هنتكلم في السنيما النظيفة والسنيما المطينة بطينة_ 
_هنمشي في مظاهرات وهنروح ديسكو تاكات هندخل مساجد وكنائس ومعابد_ 
_هنسافر بلاد وبلاد ونجيب أخبار وقصص وحكايات وحاجات ومحتاجات وكمان مفاجأت فبرنامجنا غير مقيد بقيود ولا يعترف بالحدود لكن مهما لفينا أكيد في الآخر هنعود لإذاعتنا إذاعة أبناء مصر عشان نحكي اللي شوفناه في برنامجكم ....._ 

_مراسل كعب دااااااير_  

_إعداد وتقديم .... المصراوية جدا - سندريلا -_
__
_نلتقي بعد الفاصل الإعلامي ..._
_تابعونا ...................._ 

_000000000_ 
 		  		  		 		  		 		 		 				__________________

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

ياعوض
ياعوااااااااااااااض
أيوه ياأُستاااااذ
انتوا كلكم طُرْش الله يخرب بيوتكوا
لا أنا سامعك ياأُستاذ
بس شوية كده عشان بلزق الإعلان على الحيط
إنت يا ابني من ايام أفيشات السينما ؟!!!!!!
حيط إيه وغيط إيه !!!!!
هوا إحنا بنحط الإعلانات على الحيط
ماتبطلوا بقى شغل  الغسيل دا

إديله الإعلان ياعوض وخلصنا
دا غبي أوي يارجب
إنت هتقولي ؟!!!!
دا لسانه طول النخلة
المشكلة يارجب إن عمك دُقدُق جابلنا الإعلان بوستر
بص ياعوض أنا هقولك على حاجة
تعملها وتريحنا من الغبي دا
قول يارجب الله يخليك
إنت عارف الواد طرنشات بتاع المصبغة
ايوه عارفه طبعا
إنت ياعوض تديله البوستر
اه وبعدين ؟
هوا هيغسله ويروقه ويبعتلك مايته
الماية دي تحطها في حلة
وتعرضها للشمس
الماية هتتبخر
في الآخر هتلاقى شوية رواسب غريبة
ولونها غريب
هتنقل الرواسب دي من الحلة وتحطها في كوز
أه وبعدين يارجب ؟
هتبعت للواد قرفة صبي العطار
وتديله الكوز
إنت قصدك يعنى ......
أيوه بالظبط كده

ياأُستاذ ...
أيوه ياقرفة تعالى
الخواجة بيجاما - قصدي أوباما - العطار بيسلم عليك
وبيقولك كلمة السر " الهوا هوانا " 
وبيقولك الإشاعة - قصدى الللل البضاعة - اللى طلبتها أهى

رحنا في داهية يارجب


اااااااااااااه قلتلي ياقرفة
هوا اللى بيحرك الإعلام بقى بيجاما الترزي ؟!!!!!!
ومصنع الملابس
ولبسني الطاقية ... عشان الحرامية  
وانتوا بقى الشيالين
من برا لجوا ومن جوا لجوا
هنعمل إيه ياأُستاذ
أكل بقلااااوة وكراسي
عموما الكوز أهو ياأُستاذ
وماتنساش 
الخواجة بيجاما بيقولك
عنوان الإعلان أهو ...

- إحلم واوعى تدوووووق
وعلى الله تفووووووق - 

ياولاد الحرامية
هوا انتوا اللى بتشتغلونا من برا 
وجوا سايبين علينا قرفة و لمونة وزتونة
يا ولاد المجنونة !!!!!!

سيداتي سادتي ....
النهاردة بقى
مافيش إعلان

ودلوقتي مع سندريلا
وكعبها الداااااير

ياصلاح
نعم عاوز إيه
إفتح الستاااااير

حكيم عيووون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

( هنا القاااااهرة )




 - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -
 




هنا القااااااااهرة
معكم من إذاعة أبناء مصر
مراسلتكم الصحفية المصراوية جداً
- بالتنسيق مع مجموعة العمل -
أعزائي المستمعين
صباح الخير أو مساء الخير لأن في الواقع مبقتش فارقة كتير
وعشان مبقتش فارقة كتير ...
يبقى صباح الليل ..... أو مساء النهار
ولقاءٌ يتجدد أسبوعياً .....
مع برنامجكم " مراسل كعب دااااااير "


 نبدأ علي بركة الله الإصطباحة 
 أولا مع عناوين الأخبار 
إنتخابات مجلس النواب في " المفتري عليه ربنا "
تهديدات ساخنة من رئيس دولة ربنا يستر علي ولايانا موجهة لرئيس دولة هتتباس يا عباس 
قرار من الرئيس بيجاما لغلق معتقل جوانتناموا 
تصدير العيش ل " هتتباس يا عباس "
تصريحات مولعة من بيجاما عن الحرب التجارية 
يشهد عام 2009 إرتفاع ملحوظ في بورصة ربنا يستر علي ولايانا 
ومن الأخبارالطريفة
الزواج علي الطريقة الحديثه  :4: 

 __________________________________________________
ودلوقت مع النكد يا بشر 

إنتخابات مجلس النواب في " المفتري عليه ربنا "

يجري في مجلس النواب بتاع دولة المفتر ي عليه ربنا إنتخابات لإختيار رئيس جديد لمجلس النواب خلفاً للرئيس السابق 
الذي إضطر لتقديم إستقالته العام الماضي بضغط من أعضاء المجلس علي أن يقدم النائب الجديد إستقالته العام القادم بضغط من أعضاء المجلس أيضا ً!!!
" قشششششششششطه عالتغيير " 
__________________________________________________  ____
تهديدات ساخنة من رئيس دولة ربنا يستر علي ولايانا موجهة لرئيس دولة هتتباس يا عباس 

قام رئيس دولة ربنا يستر علي ولايانا بتهديد رئيس دولة هتتباس يا عباس 
بأن جيشه قادراً علي صد أي عدوان لا يستخدم القنابل العنقودية والفسفورية والعادية والمسدس الكاتم للصوت 
وكذلك البمب وختم سيادته حديثه بجملة " خبوا عيالكوا أبو جماجم جالكوا "
" حمادة يا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااامد " 
 [imeem]AY6iu7mjZ0[/imeem]
__________________________________________________  _________

قرر الرئيس بيجاما إغلاق معتقل جوانتناموا وفتح سلسلة معتقلات جوانتماتوا 

حيث قال سيادته أن في ظل هذه الأزمة الإقتصادية التي يعيشها العالم لازم نوفر كل مليم أحمر 
فعشان كان رأيي إن شراء نعوش أوفر بكثير من شراء سراير

 
[imeem]RTzL6fLMEs[/imeem]
 ___________________________________________
ودلوقت نرجع مع فقرة أبجني تجدني 

تنبؤات أن بأن يشهد عام 2009 إرتفاعا ملحوظا في بورصة " ربنا يستر علي ولايانا " 
وذلك وقد صرح مسؤل في إنفراد تام لإذاعتنا إنهم الان يستعدون لإستيراد شحنة أبراص عالية الجودة من الصين 
"هأووووو وآدي دقني أهي لو معملوهاش شاورمة "
______________________________________________

أما بقي عن سفرية الأسبوع فإحنا سافرنا كده عقبال أملتكم عاليابان 

وقابلنا هناك شاب زي الورد إسمه " ترنغ" ترنغ بقي عمل إييييييييييه ترنغ عقبال أملتكم خطب آه وربنا نياهاهاهاهااااا
إحيات والديكم قولوله مبروك

زغروتة يا أمو سيد لترنغ 
 
 [imeem]AY6iu7mjZ0[/imeem]

طب خلاص خلاص من غير ضرب جاءنا البيان التالي : 
*تمكن المخترع البالغ من العمر 33 عاماً من تصنيعه من السليكون وتصميمه بملامح أنثوية جذابة لفتاة في مقتبل العمر. وفوق هذا وذاك، تضطلع «ايكو» - وهو الاسم الذي تم اطلاقه على الإنسان الأنثى ويعني الطفل المحبوب - بالواجبات والأعمال المنزلية الشاقة. بيد أنها وبرغم شعرها الذي يشع ألقاً وبريقاً وقوامها الممشوق فإنها ليست مجرد شريكة حياة «تشريفية». فقد تم تزويدها بمهارات لإجراء العمليات الحسابية مع تمتعها بذخيرة لغوية قوامها (31) ألف جملة باللغتين الانجليزية واليابانية فضلا عن أن بوسعها أيضا التعرف على الوجوه وقراءة الجريدة جهراً وبصوت مرتفع بالإضافة الى اصدار التعليمات والتوجيهات.*  
 *وتجسد إيكو جهداً أصيلاً بذله الياباني ترنغ الذي لم يدخر وسعاً في تصميمه من خلال بطاقات الائتمان واللجوء الى الاستدانة والحصول على القروض كما أنه باع سيارته وأنفق «تحويشة» العمر في سبيل التماس الدقة والإتقان في تصميم الانسال الذي بلغت تكلفته حتى الآن ما مقداره 41 الف جنيه استرليني.*  
 *ويقول ترنغ - وهو مبرمج سابق من أونتاريو في كندا - انه لم يكن لديه أي وقت ليجد زوج حقيقية ولذلك فكر في ابتكار إيكو.*  
 *وأردف يقول: «أود أن أجعلها تبدو وتشعر وتتصرف بقدر الإمكان وكأنها من بني البشر حتى تصبح شريكاً ورفيقاً ملائماً. وكشأن الأنثى الحقيقية، فإن إيكو تتمتع بجميع الحواس ما عدا حاسة الشم. وبما أنها لا تحتاج لأي عطلات أو طعام أو راحة أو ترويج وتستطيع أن تعمل على مدار الساعة تقريباً فهي إذاً تعد بمثابة المرأة المثالية».*  
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههه
شايفين يا شباب هما دول الشباب اللي مبيضيعوش وقت بصحيح مش الواد عندنا 
يقعد يحب في بنت الجيران عشرين سنة وياخد علي قفاه من ابوها اربعين سنة وبعدين بعد ماتتجوز يروح هو يقرا فاتحة ستها عشان يغيظها ويقعد خاطب ستها 30 سنة وبعدين ستها ترميله الدبلة في وشه بعد ما تكون شبشبتله قد كده وفي الآخر يكتبوا كتابه وهو علي فراش الموت خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ده واحد خلص نفسه وإتجوز واحدة فول أوبشن شغالة أربعة وعشرين ساعة وساعة ما يزهق منها كمان يقلبها سكوتر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا وخلصت حلقتنا النهاردة 

أشوفكم المرة الجاية مش ناقص منكم أي عضو
 
اسيبكم مع الأغنية دي

----------


## thereallove

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ساره ام حفيظه عندنا هنااااا  :: 

حقيقي حقيقي فشر سيد ابو حفيظة يا ساره في نشرة الخامسه والعشرون  :Lol2: 


مراسل كعب داير هيلف بينا في شوارع المعموره وكمان هيعدي بينا علي ملاعب الكوره 

ويودينا برضه اليابان ومش هيخلي حد يعرف ينااااام 

بس انتي لايميني علي العروسه دي وانا اقول خلالالاص تبنا من بنات المحروسه  :: 

جاااااامده يا ساره ومنتظرين ومتابعين 

مراااااااااااااااسل كعب داااااااير

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

[frame="2 70"]

اخواتي و إخواني الكرام

أسعد الله مسأءكم بكل خير  :f: 

لن أستطيع أن أثني على مارأيته هنا بهذا الموضوع الجديد من نوعه
فمجهوداتكم وتنوع ماتقدمونة من أشكال وبرامج رائعة مسموعة ومكتوبة
تشهد لكم .. وتعتبر في حد ذاتها شهادة تقدير يستحقها كلٌ منكم بجدارة

فكرة جميلة من أخونا .. حكيم عيون
تنوع رائع وفريد للأفكار والبرامج مابين برامج تاريخية واجتماعية وعلمية
مجهود وافر ومميز لفريق العمل الذي جاء متسقاً مع خبرات أفراده الأعـــزاء

كل هذا كان نتاجه موضوع أكثر من رائع ، 
لايمل القارىء ( والمستمع ) منه ولا من فقراته

بجد والله ...  تسلم إيديكم جميعاً  :f2: 



[frame="7 70"]

فتح الرواى دفاتره وقال
غنوة جميلة ومية موال
غنى .. سمعنا ... واتعلمنا
منه ازاى تبقى الامثال

 :f:  هنا القاهرة  :f: 

حقيقي بجد حسيتها
وأنا موجود هنا بينكم
بعيش وياكوا ف حكاية
فصولها هى برامجكم

حكيم فارد لنا بساطه
بنحكي عليه .. وبيسعنا

وقلب لمصر نسمعله
بحب كبير تجمعنّا

وكان وياه كمان هايدي 
بتكشف لينا أوجاعنا

وأما جيهان .. 
ف جت تحكي
حكاية عن شوارعنا

وطير م الشرق جاب فكرة
جديدة .. بس ليها معنى

وكان وياهم ..ابن طيبه
وحكاياته عن حبيبه
بنسمعها .. تمتّعنا

ووياكوا ح نفضل أهو
هنا قاعدين ..
فعلّوا الصوت
وخلوا الدنيا تسمعنا

 :f2: 

[/frame]
معلش يا عم معتز ..
حكاوي الراوي متسجلة في الشهر العقاري باسم أخوك  :1: 


خالص وأرق تحياتي،،، :f2: [/frame]

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=xEFO3Y5fA4A

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلاً ومرحباً بيكم ضيوفنا الاعزاء

في دار الإذاعة المحلية أبناء مصـــــــــر

معكم على الهواء هايدى دياب

برنامج شباب مالووو

اليوم موعدنا الأسبوعي

مع تاني حلقة من حلقات  برنامج شباب مالووو

النهارده مش هنعرض مشكلة حد معين ولكن هنتكلم من القلب

عن مشكلة كثيرة الحدوث في الوقت الحاضر

وهي الطلاق المبكر

يعني إيه نقعد 10 سنين نحب في بعض وبعد سنة جواز نزهق من بعض

يعني إيه أنا أحبه وأنتحر مرتين علشان اتجوزه وبعد ما أتجوزه من أقل مشكله أقول له طلقني

يعني إيه بعد ما تموت على الجواز تقول إنك صغير على شيل المسؤلية

يعني إيه هي تقول ده مش الراجل إللي إخترته قبل الجواز 
أيام الخطوبة كان رومانسي

يعني إيه تقول مش دي البنت الجميلة إللي كنت بشوفها دي واحدة تاني خالص

يعني إيه بيت فيه أطفال الأب والأم مش بيفكروا غير في نفسهم

يعني إيه أنا مفرحتش بشبابي

يعني إيه أنا معشتش سني

كل ده افتكرتوه دلوقتي وأفتكرتوا إنه كان ناقصكم

طيب ليه من الأول كنا هيمانين في الحب والغرام

ودلوقتي مش قادرين نعدي لبعض علشان المركب تمشي

إنتم راضيين عن نفسكم ..؟

ولا راضيين عن إللي بيشوفوه منكم أهلكم ..؟

الأب بيفتكر إن دوره بينتهي بعد ما البنت أو الإبن بيتجوز لكن الحقيقه إن دوره بيبتدي

ليه إحنا مش بقينا نطيق بعض ..؟

ليه الحب قل ببنا ..؟

هل من البداية اختارنا غلط ..؟

ولا كان كل طرف فينا بيبن أحسن ما عنده والجواز شال القناع المزيف وكل واحد إتصدم بعيوب الأخر ..؟

ليه بنفتكر إننا مش عندنا عيوب ومش بنغلط ..؟

هقول لكم حكاية حصلت لأخت صاحبتي وهي إللي دفعتني أتكلم بحرقه أوي في الموضوع ده

البنت عندها 20 سنه إرتبطت بالإنسان إللي بتحبه

وإحنا بنعتبر في الفترة دي إللي بيرتبط بـ إللي بيحبه بيكون إنسان محظوظ

هو في الخطوبة كان عامل فيها أحمد عز

وهي كانت عايشة دور مي عز الدين

وفرحانة بدباديب الفالنتين وكلام الرومانسية والغرام

ونسيت تدرس شخصيته

يعني دلوقتي فترة الخطوبة بقت معمولة علشان الأتنين يحبوا بعض

مش علشان يدرسوا شخصيات بعض

المهم بعد رحلة حب حسدها عليها الجميع تم زواجها من 8 شهور تقريباً

والأن هي قربت تخلف بنوته ولكن هي الأن عايزه تطلق

يعني مامرش على جوازهم 8 شهور

 عايزه تطلق 
وليه بقى ..؟

علشان طلع أثناء الخطوبة كدب عليها في حاجات كتير

إكتشفتها بعد كده .. يعني فضل يتجمل يتجمل وحاسس إن محدش هيعرف عنه حاجه

وبعد الجواز إكتشفت كل ما يخفيه

هااا إيه رأيكم ...؟

مشكلة تاني لصاحبة أختي

عندها 19 سنه وإتجوزت إبن عمتها بعد رحلة حب 

ولكن كان أيام الخطوبة في مشاكل كتير بين الأسرة

أحياناً جواز القرايب بيجيب مشاكل 

وعلى الرغم إتحدوا الظروف وإتجوزوا

وبعد 4 شهور بالظبط رجعت الكليه مطلقة

هاااااا إيه رأيكم ...؟

قضية كمان واحد إرتبط بالبنت إللي مشي معاها سنين وحبها

وبعد سنتين جواز إكتشف إن الشباب إللي بتمشي مع بنات مش بيرتبطوا بيهم

طيب هو إيه إللي خلاه يرتبط بيها عايز يطلقها 

والله ياجماعة الموضوع بقى مضحك ومخيف في نفس الوقت 

يعني لا إللي بيحبوا والقدر فرق ببنهم مرتاحين

ولا إللي بيحبوا ويتجوزوا مرتاحين

ولا إللي مش بيحبوا خالص مرتاحين

فكركم نعمل إيه ..؟

أنا واحدة من الناس بصراحة بقيت معقده من كتر المشاكل إللي بسمعها

بقيت بأخر إرتباطي لسبب وبدون سبب خايفه من سوء الإختيار

الأول قولت لازم أرتبط عن حب لقيت إن الحب مبقاش حد عارف معناه

قولت أتجوز جواز تقليدي لقيت إن نسبة التجمل فيه عاليه جداً

وسرعة الإرتباط بتخفي كتير من عيوب البنت والولد

الموضوع أصبح أمامناً جميعاً

فكركم إيه الحل من وجهة نظر كل واحد فينا

أتمنى أسمع جميع أراء الشباب والبنات

هل تحب أن تتجمل أثناء الخطوبه ولا تكون واضح .. 

الإجابه تكون بصدق ( للشباب والبنات )..؟

إيه الحاجات إللي ممكن تخليك تتمسك بزيجتك غير الأطفال ..؟

وإيه رأيك في الموضوع بأكمله ..؟

من المسئول عن هذه الظاهرة ..؟

الموضوع هنسيبه معروض للجميع في مناقشة مفتوحة

وأتمنى أعرف رأيكم في هذا القضية

لأني لو ملقتش حل مش هتجوز وذنبي في رقبتكم ههههههههههه

وإلى أن نلتقي في حلقة جديد

لكم أرق تحية

إعداد وتقديم .. هايدى دياب

هنااا القااااهره




*

[/SIZE]

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> [frame="2 70"]
> 
> اخواتي و إخواني الكرام
> 
> أسعد الله مسأءكم بكل خير 
> 
> لن أستطيع أن أثني على مارأيته هنا بهذا الموضوع الجديد من نوعه
> فمجهوداتكم وتنوع ماتقدمونة من أشكال وبرامج رائعة مسموعة ومكتوبة
> تشهد لكم .. وتعتبر في حد ذاتها شهادة تقدير يستحقها كلٌ منكم بجدارة
> ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -


أخي العزيز / شاعرُ الرومانسية
تحيةُ تقديرٍ واحترام
لكَ ... ولقلمِكَ الرائع - يتحركُ مُبدعاً بين ثنايا المنتدى -

أتقدمُ لكَ بالشكر ومعي مجموعة العمل ...
ولا شك أن ماجاء في مشاركتك يدلُّ على أنك تملك مساحة إبداعية في التلقي
ولاعجب أن تملك تلك المساحة الرائعة كونك شاعر

  في إطرائك ما يدفعُنا أن نستمر ...
وأحساسُك بالعمل يدفعني أن أدعوكَ أن تكون معنا
في مجموعة العمل ....
نزدادُ شرفاً بمعاونتك ...

أخي العزيز / شاعرُ الرومانسية
أشكرك على باقتكِ الشعرية
التي أهديتها بقلمِك المُبدع إلى مجموعةِ العمل ...

تحياتي

يارجب
أيوه ياأُستاذ
نزل الخبر دا بسرعة على الهوا
للأستاذ شاعر الرومانسية
وبلغه إن فيه رسالة خاصة في الطريق
بسرعة يارجب
حاضر ياأُستاذ حالاً ...

( هنا القاااااهرة )



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
> 
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -
> 
> 
> أخي العزيز / شاعرُ الرومانسية
> تحيةُ تقديرٍ واحترام
> لكَ ... ولقلمِكَ الرائع - يتحركُ مُبدعاً بين ثنايا المنتدى -
> ...



من غير عزومة 
انا جاي وياكم اكيد
واللى عارفه
اني راح اكون وياكم سعيد

ما هو أصل لما
ف وسط صحبة ووسط لمّه
أي شىء راح يتوجد
ح يكون مفيد



اخي الكريم .. حكيم عيـــون

دعوة مقبولة .. ومشكور عليها عزيزي

وان شاء الله جاري تجهيز برنامج جديد لــــ

" حكاوي الرواي " .. الشعرية
( الخ الأصغر لحكاوي استاذنا ابن طيبة .. التاريخية  :1:  )

خالص وارق تحياتي،،، :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> من غير عزومة 
> انا جاي وياكم اكيد
> واللى عارفه
> اني راح اكون وياكم سعيد 
> ما هو أصل لما
> ف وسط صحبة ووسط لمّه
> أي شىء راح يتوجد
> ح يكون مفيد 
> 
> ...


 أخى العزيز .... شاعر الرومانسية  :f: 
سعدت جداً بخبر إنضمامك لفريق عمل الإذاعة
فأنت بالتأكيد إضافة ومكسب كبير لنا وللإذاعة  ::no2:: 
فى إنتظار ماستضيفه لنا من إبداع وتميز أخى العزيز
خالص تحياتى 
 :f2:

----------


## pussycat

هنااااااااااااا القاااااااهره


سيداتى وسادتى إسمحولى أن أتقدم بالأسف الشديد جدا جدا
عن تأخيرى  فى الرد الغير المقصود تماما

معلش بقى يا أستاذ حكيم الشغل بقى نعمل إيه

وياريت ربنا يخليك تغيرلى بقى موضوع العرقسوس ده لحسن تاعبنى أوى وتقول لعم جابر الحساب كله عندى

وزع يا عم جابر عصير فريش على كل الموجودين ومتقلقش أستاذ حكيم هيحاسبك لحد ما أقبض   :Baby2: 

مش كده ولا إيه يا أستاذ

على العموم أنا مش هتأخر كتير يعنى تلات أربع خمس شهور كده لحد ما القبض ينزل  :Blink: 

وكله هيبقى تمام

منورين  والله  ::nooo:: 

وياسلام عليك بقى ياأستاذ لو وزعت مع العصير حتيتين جاتون وسنكوتش بسطرمه

وأهو الحساب يجمع


يلا سلام مؤقت .... أروح أستنى القبض وأجى 

أحسن ما يمسكوا فيا ويدبسونى  ::mazika::

----------


## لحظة صفا

موضوع جميل وفكرة جميلة
ربنا يوفقكم

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هنااااااااااااا القاااااااهره
> 
> 
> سيداتى وسادتى إسمحولى أن أتقدم بالأسف الشديد جدا جدا
> عن تأخيرى  فى الرد الغير المقصود تماما
> 
> معلش بقى يا أستاذ حكيم الشغل بقى نعمل إيه
> 
> وياريت ربنا يخليك تغيرلى بقى موضوع العرقسوس ده لحسن تاعبنى أوى وتقول لعم جابر الحساب كله عندى
> ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

أهلاً يابوسي 
منورة الإذاعة

بس حكاية المرتب والقبض دي مش مريحاني
انا خايف يكون الشغل تريكو
والمرتب في الشتا

عموماً أنا قلت لرجب يجيبلك عجلة

يارجب
أيوه ياأُستاذ
جبت العجلة ؟
أيوه جبتها
بتلات عجلات زى ماقلتلك ؟
أيوه ياأُستاذ ... وربطتها في العمود اللي تحت البيت
ليه  هيا بتقول مااااااء يارجب ؟ !!!!!
تروح البيت يارجب وتطلع العجلة للأُستاذة
بوسي لازم تيجي الإذاعة بالعجل
ربنا يتوب علينا منك
بتقول إيه يارجب ؟
مابقولش حاجة ياأُستاذ ... حاضر هطلعلها العجلة

يابوسي
بسرعة ومن غير حجج المرتب
وتحضير العفاريت
 والعصير الفريش
عاوزينك معانا في الإذاعة

النوووووور يااااجااااابر


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## غادة جاد

*يا جماااااااااااعة*

*الله يخليكم حد يقول لي* 
*كلام شكر وتهنئة بالنجاح*
* غير*

* ألف مبروك*

*وشكراً جزيلاً* 

*وبرافو عليكم*

*ومجهود مشكور*

*وتعب واضح جداً*

*وموضوع مميز*

*وما هذا الإبداع*

*وإيه الحلاوة دي*

*وفكرة جبارة*

*وموضوعات رااااااائعة*

*وفريق عمل ولا أروع*




*عشان أكتبها للناس اللي شغالين هنا دول*



*بس الله يكرمكم تكون بالعربي*


*وتوصلني بسرعة جداً*
*عشان احنا اتأخرنا عليهم قوي*



*شكراً مقدماً*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> *يا جماااااااااااعة*
> 
> *الله يخليكم حد يقول لي* 
> *كلام شكر وتهنئة بالنجاح*
> * غير*
> 
> * ألف مبروك*
> 
> *وشكراً جزيلاً* 
> ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

غااااادة

تهنئة إيه ومبروك إيه ورائع إيه ...
خلاص ياأُستاذة
الكلام دا كان زمااااان
أمَّا كان اللمون أد الرمااااان
ما إنتى وقعتي في الشبكة واللى كان كااااان
وبقيتي من أعضاء مجموعة العمل الترانكيزااااان

إحنا النهاردة بس إتأخرنا عليكي ...
عشان الريس بيجاما
والوعود 
وآخر العنقود
ومحلات الترزية
والبلاد السمسمية
والكلام الحمصية

بس أوعدك أول ماتخلص الملوخية
والشهقة اللولبية
هبعتلك عوض ورجب
عشان تطلبي أُغنية


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

سيداتي سادتي ...
المستمعون الكرام ...

نحن الآن في انتظارِ الأُستاذة المُبدعة ...


" قلبُ مصر "


وهذا هو موعدنا معها ...

لتقدم لنا - بصوتها -

مُقدمةَ لبرنامجِها الإذاعي ...

" مهنةٌ شَكَّلَت وجدانَ أُمة "


ياعوض
يارجب
كُلُّه جاااااهز ؟

تمام ياأُستاذ
في انتظار الأُستاذة

النووووور ياااجااااابر

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

هنا القاهرة
دار الإذاعة المحلية 
أبناء مصر



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=mP3pyQYf_Oo


أهلا بكم أبناء مصر

يسعدني أن أقدم لكم فكرة برنامجي الذي سأقدمه في 

هنا القاهرة إذاعة أبناء مصر

وبرنامجنا هو 

مهنة شكلت وجدان أمة

مرت مصر عبر عصورها التاريخية المختلفة بأشياء كثيرة أثرت على ملامح ثقافتها ، وشكلت وجدانها وتأثر بها أبناؤها وتأثرت بهم

وكان من أهم هذه المؤثرات التي أثرت في وجدان مصر المهنة التي مارسها المصريين عبر العصور المختلفة ...

ويتضح من خلال المهنة التي يمتهنها الفرد ملامح شخصيته وبناؤه الثقافي وجذوره التاريخية
وأصبح لكل مهنة ثقافة مختلفة وعبق تاريخي

وفي برنامجنا سنستعرض سويا المهن المختلفة التي مارسها أبناء مصر عبر العصور

ونرى سويا ...

هل لازالت هذه المهنة تمارس حتى الآن ... ؟

هل طرأ عليها تغيير عبر الزمن .... ؟

هل تغيرت ثقافة هذه المهنة مع تغيير العصر الذي تُمارس فيه ..؟

هل ساهمت هذه المهنة في تطور الوطن ....؟

هل هي مهنة سلبية إذا ما تم الاستغناء عنها فلن يشعر بغيابها أحد ....؟

أم أنها مهنة إيجابية لا غني عتها للوطن ....؟

أسئلة كثيرة ومتعددة سنقوم بطرحها في برنامجنا ، سنقابل أصحاب هذه المهن ونتحاور معهم ....

سيحكون لنا تاريخا لم نعشه وثقافة يعيشونها ...

وفي النهاية سيكون التساؤل .... 

هل بالفعل ساهمت هذه المهنة في تشكيل وجدان مصر وأبنائها عبر العصور

لكم مني جميعا التقدير والتحية حتى نلتقي مع أولى حلقات 

مهنة شكلت وجدان أمة

كانت معكم

قلب مصر

هنا القاهرة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

اختى العزيزة.... قلب مصر
 :f: 

مقدمة البرنامج اكثر من رائعة ... الفكرة فعلاً جميلة ومتميزة جدااااااااا :y:  .... الحقيقة انى ماعرفتش اسمع التسجيل ودا لعطل فى الصوت عندى  :No:  بس قرأت المقدمة وعرفت مضمون البرنامج اللى اعتقد هايكون اكثر من رائع بإذن الله...
إن شاء الله اول ما اصلح الصوت والمشاكل التانية فى الجهاز  ::uff:: 
هاسمع اكيد تسجيلات الحلقة  :2: 
تمنياتى بالنجاح والتوفيق بإذن لله اختى العزيزة
 :f2:

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

( فاااااصل إعلاااااني )

سيداتي سادتي ...

النهاردة هنقدملكم الحلقة الأولى من الفاصل الإعلاني ....

"  الترزي أمريك ياااااما ... وتابعه بيجاااااما "


إدعك الفااااانوس ياااجاااابر ...

يارجب
أيوه ياعوض
سمعت الكلام بتاع بيجاما ؟
إلَّا سمعته ... دا حبيبي ...
دا جاي من عند أجمد ترزي فى العالم ياجدع ...
بيقولوا يارجب إنه كان جاي معاه تفصيلات جديدة ...
طبعا ياعوض ..
الترزي بتاعه مش أي كلام
جاي وفعلاً تفصيلاته كلها جديدة
إيشي المحزَّق
والممزَّق
وديكولتيهات انما إيه ....
إيه إيه .... قول يارجب
على واسع وعلى ضيق ياعوض
وبكل الألوان
المسخسخ
والي يمخمخ
واللى يخليك تصحصح ...
 واللى يدوَّخ ...
ياسلام !!!!
أُمَّال ياعوض ... إنت فاكر إيه ؟

كل دا يارجب ؟!!!!!!
واكتر ... أكتر ياعوض
عالم من الأزياء ياصاحبي
الترزي باعت مع بيجاما كل حاجة ...

أولا بيجاما تحس إنه لطيف ولذيذ
ويتأزأز ... أزأزة ...
وكلامه ظريف
ما انت عارف ياعوض
 التخريف ... يلزمه الكلام الخفيف ...

إلَّا قولِّي يارجب ...
بيجاما دا فعلا بتاع تاريخ ؟!!!!!
طبعاً ياعوض ...
وبمناسبة التاريخ والتلبيخ
الترزي قاله قولهم ينسوا الماضي خالص
وينسوا الأحداث اللى فاتت
وعاوزين شراكة
طب هيا الأحداث والماضي دا خلص خلاص يارجب ؟!!!!!
دي تبقى شراكة ولا عمالة ؟
أسكت وطِّي صوتك هتودينا في داهية
أيوه صحيح يارجب
خللينا في الديكولتيهات أحسن ....

بيقولوا كمان يارجب إنه بيعرف في المحاماه
وبيعرف يرتب قضاياه
أكيد ياعوض ...
وكمان بتاع طبيخ
دا بيجاما دا بيطبخ الملوخية تطلع بطيخ
ياراجل !!!!
أُمَّاااال ياجدع ...
شوفته وهوا بيتكلم عن الملفات ؟
وبيلعب التلات ورقات ؟
اه شوفته ...
دا ماحدش لاقي الصورة خالص ...
قصدك السنيورة هههههههه

قولى صحيح يارجب
هيا مين السنيورة دي ؟!!!!
فيه حد مايعرفش السنيورة ياعوض ؟!!!!!!
السنيورة الصهيووووونة ...
اااااااااه ... قصدك اللي بتصهين دايماً ؟
دا الترزي عمل لها ديكولتيه
إنما إيه ...
إيه إيه يارجب ...؟



يا ابني انت وهوا ...
 الوقت خلاص خلص
نكمل في الحلقة الجاية

إطفي الفانوس يااااجاااابر 

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -


إشتغالااااات .....
لااااات ..... لااااات ....
إشتغالات صُبيان وبنااااات ....

هايدي دياب راسمالنا الصورة ...
واللي حصل للواد بسيوني ...
عاش الدور من أول لحظة
وتحت العجلة
 :Bicycle: 
اتمرمط خالص ...
لمَّأ البت اشتغلت قلبه
وقالت هاى ... باى باااااااااااى

وكمان صورة
للأمورة
جارة الواد مهياااااص
بتعيط وتقوله ازاااااى ؟!!!!!
إزاى تعمل كده في الناااااس ؟
قلت بحبِك ... ونا صدقتك
إنت فاكرني بقلب نحاس
ليه تقفل بابك على صابعي
شوف الواوا ...
يامهياص.....
هأ هأ هأ

إشتغالااااات ...
لااااات .... لااااات ...
إشتغالااااات صُبيان وبنااااات ....


سيداتي سادتي ....
المستمعون الكرام ....

في انتظار 
المُذيعة الجميلة الطيبة
اللى بنحبها كلنا
ودايما نستنى إبداعها المتجدد


" هايدي دياب "


هتقدملنا الحلقة التالتة من برنامجها

" شباب مالوااااا "

- إشتغالااااات -

يارجب
أيوه ياأُستاذ
إفتح الستارة


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلامُ عليكم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاته

سيداتي سادتي ...

المستمعون الكرام ....

أهلاً ومرحباً بكم معنا ... 

( هنا القاااااهره )

" دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ... أبناءُ مِصر "

معكم على الهواء ..

" هايدى دياب "

وموعدنا المُتجدد ... والحلقةُ الثالثه

من برنامج ...

" شباب مالووو "

حلقة النهاردة هتكون تحت عنوان ...

" الإشتغالات "

الإشتغالات إللي بتحصل بين الشباب والبنات

البنت عايزه تسمع كلام حلو علشان تشعر بكيانها كأنثى

والولد محتاج يشعر بإنه مرغوب فيه وإنه محور إهتمام لكثير من البنات

حتى يشعر برجولته

تكذب المرأه عندما تقول أنا لا أحبُّ سماعَ كلماتِ الإعجاب

ويكذب الرجل عندما يقول إمرأةٌ واحدةٌ تكفيني

ياترى مين بيضحك على مين ..؟

تعالو نشوف ..

النهارده الحوار بردو هيكون من القلب

وهنشوف مع بعض إشتغالات الولد للبنت والبنت للولد

أحبك ..

أصبحت كلمة تُقال في أي وقت وتحت أي ظروف حتى ولو لم نشعر بها

لأنها أصبحت مجرد كلمة

بالبلدي كده بقت أداه لتثبيت البنات أو الشباب

نعالو نشوف مع بعض طرق الإشتغلات وتأثيرها على كل طرف

أول جملة الولاد بيقولوها للبنات فى بداية إشتغالاتهم لبعض "إنتى البنت إللى فى خيالى نفس الشعر و نفس العينين 
و طبعا بيكون رد البنات "إنت فارس أحلامى ناقصك حصان و خوذة و تبقى صورة طبق الأصل للواد إللى باحلم بيه"

الحياة بينهم بتفضل طبيعية لمدة شهر تقريبا

فى كل مقابلة الولد بيحلق دقنه و بيمسح الجزمة و يغسل سنانه و يكوى هدومه ويضرب جيل

و البنت بتسرَّح شعرها و تحُط ميك اب و بتلبس هدوم شيك 

و لكن بعد مرور الشهر .. كل واحد بيزهق من التانى ..

الحاله دي بنقول إنها كانت إشتغاله مؤقته محدش إتعلق بحد فبالتالي

لما قررو ينسحبوا محصلش أي شئ يضر الطرفين

وأدي أول موقف

إشتغاله كمان 

فى شباب اليومين دول بيحبوا يلفوا ويدوروا على البنات


طبعآ البنات عاوزه تعرف إيه مضمون الكلام ده




حبيبتى إنتى عارفه أنا مش بحب حركات الشباب الطايش أنا أصلا ما بتكلم مع بنات


(وتلاقيه يعرف طوب الارض ) 


يااااه ياحبيبتى أنا حاسس إنى أعرفك من زمان 


(وهوا تلاقيه متلخبط بينها وبين بنت كان يعرفها قبلها) 

حاسس إن فيكى حاجه غريبه غير كل البنات 


(كإنها مثلا بتمشى على إيديها ورجليها أو بتنوَّر )


أنا حاسس إن فى شبه كبير بين أفكارى و أفكارك إحنا أكيد مخلوقين لبعض


(أكيد هى البنت رقم 100 اللى بيقولها كده وكأًن كل بنات الدنيا مخلوقين عشانه)

حبيبتى إنتى أول حب فى حياتى وأنا حاسس إنى اتولدت يوم ماقابلتك 

(على أساس ان والدته كانت حامل فيه 20 سنه وولدته قبل مايقابلها بيومين )

يااه يا حبيبتى انتى تأمرى وأنا أنفذ اللى إنتى عايزاه أجبهولك


(فى المشمش)

حبيبتى الطقم اللى إنتى لبساه ده تحفه بس متلبسهوش تانى عشان بتبقى حلوه وأنا بغيييييير بغيييييييييير

(طبعا فاهمين الحركات دى تلاقيه مش عاجبه أساسا) 

هكلم باباكى أول ماكًون نفسى

(موووووووووووت يا حمااااااااااار) 

عايز أشوفك كل يوم كل ساعه كل ثانيه

(عشان أصحابه يتأكدو إنها حلوه) 


حبيبتى إفتكرى دايما إنى لما بحب بحب بجد وأنا حبيتك بجد من أول ماشوفتك وكنت بدور عليكى من زمااااااان

طبعاً إسطوانه كتير بيقولها 

العلاقه دي مش مجرد إشتغالة ... لأن بتكون البنت إتعلقت بكل كلمه

وصوته دايماً بيرن في ودنها

وتتعلق البنت وتبقى مش شايفة غيره أدامها

ويوم مايحب يسيبها لما يزهق طبعاً تعالوا نشوف بيعمل إيه

حبيبتي أنا عمري ما حبيت حد غيرك ونفسي كنت أكمل معاكي باقي حياتي

لكن القدر مُصِر يفرقنا أنا يا حبيبتي

مش هقدر أرتبط بيكي

لأني عيان بمرض خبيث ( أو عندي القلب أو مرض معدي )

والدكتور منعني بالإرتباط أرجوكي إدعيلي

طبعاً االبنت تنهار وتقول أنا مستعده أكمل حياتي معاك وأفديك بروحي

وهو بقى يقول لاء وأنا عمري ما هستحمل أشوفك كده ... الوداع ياحبيبتي

طبعاً والواد يخرج منها زي القرعه من الضفيره ولا أكنه عمل حاجه

وتفضل البنت تدعيلوا وشيفاه أعظم راجل في الدنيا

وتفضل عايشه على ذكرى لدرجة إن في بنات مش بترتبط 

وبتفضل مخلصه لهذا الحب الوهمي

نقول كمان .. عن إشتغالات البنات علشان الشباب متزعلش


ممكن أصارحك بحاجة عايزة اقولك عليها من أول معرفتك ؟ طبعا الشاب! هيقولها إتفضلى قولى تقوم هيا قايلة انا من ساعة ماعرفتك
ليل ونهار عاملة أفكر فيك وكل ماسمع صوتك بحس إنى فى عالم تانى وأنا بصراحة كده "وبكل بجاحة" أنا معجبة بيك أوى وبحبك وطبعا
الشاب فى الحالة دى وفى الزمن اللى احنا فيه ده مش هيتردد لحظة واحدة إنه يقولها وانا كمان هو ممكن ميكونش متعلق بيها أوى أو بيحبها
أساسا بس واحدة جاهزة يا معلم وبتقولك أنا بحبك هيبقى رد فعلك إيه مثلا هتقولها إستنى آخد رأى أهلى الأول لأ طبعا فرصة جتلك على
طبق من ذهب ومتترفضش . المهم لو الشاب هو اللى قال الكلمة دى و لبنت أقرب وأسهل وأسرع رد هتقوله إحنا اخوات ومش بفكر
الحاجات دى دلوقتى والحوارات اللى كلنا عارفناها وطبعا بعد لما البنت قالت للشاب
الكلمتين بتوع معجبة وبحبك وقع هو كمان بخيبته طبعا
هيقع فى الفخ ده وطبعا البنت شايفه إنه ولد لذيذ ودمه خفيف وستايل وكل بنت وذوقها وحابة
إنها تشوف اللى قدامها ده نظامه إيه.
طبعا بعد كل ده الشاب لازم يتعلق بالبنت ويتشد ليها يوم ورا يوم وبعد لما كانت بتتصل بيه
وتبعتله مسجات ومتقدرش تنام إلا على صوته
والحوارات دى اللى نصكم عارفها البنت بقيت تنفض وتنطش الشاب وطبعا هو منتظر
مكالمة قبل النوم ولا رنة حتى طب مسج 
((كلمنى
وشكرا اللى هو ببلاش حتى)) 
مفيش الكلام ده خالص وبعد لما يأس انها هتتصل بيه يتصل
بيها هوا .. ياإما تكنسل أو متردش أو ترد وتقوله
نتكلم بعدين وطبعا الشاب هيتصدم بكل ده بعد لما كانت بتحبه وتموت فيه ومش قادرة على
بعده.
طب إيه اللى حصل لكل ده عشان تعمل كده فى الشاب اللى عملته ده!!
وإنها كنت عبارة عن تمثيلية والحلقة الأخيرة بتاعتها كانت الكنسلة والتنفيض أو إنها لقت
ضحية تانى ابتدت معاه الحوار من الأول بتاع
عايزة أصارحك بحاجة ومعجبة وبحبك والكلام ده الأفلام العربى الهابطة بتاعتنا دي ...
وطبعا بعد لما الشاب وقع وحبها حب حقيقى مش
هاممها جرحه أهم حاجة عندها إنها فرغت شحنة التمثيل والحب اللى عندها فى الشاب وربنا مع الشاب بقى وتنتهى بجملة مش عايزة
أظلمك معايا إنت 100 بنت تتمناك بس خلينا إخوات أحسن وكل واحد يروح لحاله الشاب بجرحه وهيا بفرحتها إنها تخلصت منه خلاص .

إشتغاله لنوعين زي بعض

البنت تعشق التمثيل على الولد والولد يعشق التمثيل على البنت

تيجى البنت تقع فى شاب مدردح وتعمل عليه الحبتين بتوعها وهو أساسا نفس نوعيتها وبيعمل التمثيليات دى مع بنات تانية وهنا
يمشى عليهم المثل بتاع مبروم على مبروم ميلفش بس شكله مع الشاب ده هيلف وهيلف حوالين رقبتها هيا وتعدى الأيام وتمر الليالى
وبعد لما الشاب كان شغال حب ودبايب وخروجات فى كل مكان ومرة واحدة خلاص شبع منها أو زهق زى متيجى على دماغ كل شخص
بقى .المهم تتصل بيه يقولها انا حاسس إنى هظلمك معايا وخلينا إخوات أحسن وإنتى شباب كتير يتمنوكى وكلام الهجس اللى بيتقال فى كل
حوار فركشة زى ده وربنا قادر على كل شىء وزى ماضحكت على ناس ربنا بعتلها اللى
ضحك عليها وكسر قلبها

وكمان عارفين أكيد إشتغالات الموبايل

وإشتغالات النت والمواصلات ...

آخر إشتغاله معانا لراجل متجوز

ماشي على مثل إمرأه واحده لا تكفيني

وراح حاول يرجع شبابه وأيام الشباب والمعاكسات

وبيجرب يعاكس وتصادف إنه يشتغل بنت

بتعاملهم الدائم مع بعض الإتنين حبوا بعض

ولا هو عارف يصرحها ولا هي هتعرف تبعد عنه

وتستمر المأساه

خلاص ياجماعه أنا خلصت

كل إللي عرضناه ده بيحصل حقيقه

وللأسف بقى يحصل بين شباب وبنات لا تتعدى أعمارهم 15 سنه

وبردو بيحصل مع شباب وبنات كبيرة وواعية

الظاهرة دي لو حللناها هنجد الأتي

فراغ

إكتئاب

روتين

ملل

هموم وأحزان

عدم إستقرار نفسي

يؤدي إلى الأنفجار الأخلاقي

السؤال مين بيضحك على مين ..؟

البنت بتضحك على الولد ولا العكس ولا الإتنين بيضحكوا على بعض ..؟

كل واحد فيهم بيستفيد من دا إيه ..؟

مابيخافوش ربنا ..؟

مابيخافوش على سمعتهم ...؟

الأهل لهم دور في هذه القضيه ..؟

من المسؤول عن الإنحراف الأخلاقي .. العادات والتقاليد ..؟ ولا المجتمع ..؟ ولا الحكومة ..؟

ما هي نظرة المجتمع لهذه الفتاة ..؟ ونظرته لهذا الشاب ..؟

أتمنى أن أسمع آراءكم جميعاً ...

ونجد حل ونحاول لو إحنا زي االنماذج دي نغير من نفسنا

ربنا مش بيسيب حد ولا غافل عن حد

إلى اللقاء في حلقة جديدة من برنامج ...

" شباب مالووو "

وإلى أن نلتقي

لكم مِنِّي أرق تحيه

إعداد وتقديم .. هايدى دياب

تحميل الحلقه صوت  هنا

هنااا القااااهره




*

[/SIZE]

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

الحلقه حلوه أوى ياهايدى

تسلم إيدك

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

> الحلقه حلوه أوى ياهايدى
> 
> تسلم إيدك


*تسلميلي يا إيمان

أشكرك على رأيك الجميل

تحياتي
*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هنا القاهرة
> دار الإذاعة المحلية 
> أبناء مصر
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=mP3pyQYf_Oo
> 
> 
> ...



( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

- المهنة شَرَف ...
لو كانت حتى المهنة تَرَف -

المُبدعةُ الرائعة / قلبُ مِصْر

المهنةُ والوجدان - تأثيراً ... وتأثر -
علَّها مساحةً جديدةً يأتي بها طرحُكِ ....

المهنةُ كمُفردةٍ من مفرداتِ الثقافة ..
ورحلتها المُتغيرة باستمرار في توازي مع حركة المجتمع - الطموح والإحتياجات -
علَّني أؤكد على هذا المعنى جيداً ....

قلبُ مِصْر

في انتظار هذا البرنامج ...

مهنة شكلت وجدان أمة

والذي أستشعر من خلال ماجاء به طرحُك في المقدمة
أنه سيفتحُ أمامنا مساحاتٍ معرفيةٍ جديدة


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> موضوع جميل وفكرة جميلة
> ربنا يوفقكم



( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -


الأُخت الكريمة / لحظة صفا

بشكرك جداً ....

لاحظت إنك مشتركة في المنتدى من خمس شهور تقريباً
ومع ذلك مشاركاتك قليلة جداً

في انتظار تفاعلك معانا
وتقربي أكتر من المنتدى

تحياتي


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## ghazala son

انت شكلك من محبي الشيخ محمد رفعت ولا هو ايه

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> انت شكلك من محبي الشيخ محمد رفعت ولا هو ايه


إقرا الفاتحة من قلبك ياشيخ غزالة
ومن فضلك بعد كده شرفنا بمشاركاتك الإيجابية جداً في بريد الإذاعة
لأن المساحة هنا خاصة بالأعمال الإذاعية

رَحِمَ اللهُ الشيخَ الحافظَ بالله ....


" محمد رفعت "



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>

حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

سيداتي سادتي ...
المستمعون الكرام ...

أهلاً بكم معنا ...
والحوار الأول ... من المساحةِ الإذاعيةِ الجديدة

هنا القاااااهرة ( حوارات ... غادة جاد في حوارٍ إذاعي )

إعداد وتقديم ... " جيهان محمد علي "

بعدها مباشرة ً سوف يتم رفع الموضوعِ في مساحة منفردة للنقاش
كأول حوار في المساحةِ الإذاعيةِ الجديدةِ ....

تحيا مصر
بالحب والإصلاح
والعمل الواعي المُبدع البنَّاء

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هنا القاااااهرة ( حوارات ... غادة جاد في حوارٍ إذاعي )

إعداد وتقديم ... " جيهان محمد علي "





نقطع طريق حياتنا نحاول بكل ما أوتينا من فهم وإدراك أن نستعد للرحلة الشاقة نتزود بإيمان عظيم يملأ قلوبنا بوجود الله وبنعمه التى لا تعد ولا تحصى علينا وأنه من بعد عملنا وسعينا وجهدنا الحقيقى فى القيام بواجبنا تأتى مشيئته وإرادته التى تكلل عملنا بالنجاح والبركة فبهذا الايمان فقط لا يعرف اليأس ولا الإنكسار طريقه لنفوسنا ولكن يبقى الرضا والسلام الداخلى هو مرسانا ومستقرنا الاخير بعد كل فشل أو كبوة تصيبنا...،،

نتزود بالصبر والمثابرة على المحن والصعاب والعراقيل التى توضع فى طريقنا (وما أكثرها) ولكنها تتضاءل ويتلاشى تأثيرها أمام صبرنا ومثابرتنا وتصميمنا على تحقيق أهدافنا....،،

نتزود بالعلم والمعرفة .... بالنور الذى يضئ ظلام عقولنا ويجعلها أكثر قدرة على إرسال وإستقبال الأفكار الجديدة والمبتكرة ووضعها حيز التنفيذ....،،

نتزود بالأمل .... وليس هذا الأمل الأنانى .. الذى يتمركز حول أنفسنا  وتحقيق أهدافها المرجوة 
ولكنه الأمل فى البشر ... فى الخير الموجود داخل قلوبهم ... فى الطاقات المبدعة التى حباهم الله بها ... الأمل فى أن هذا الإنسان أو ذاك بداخله شئ ما رائع وخلاق لابد أن نبحث عنه ولا نيأس أبداً من وجوده مهما تلونت تصرفات وسلوكيات هذا الشخص بسواد الحقد واليأس والكسل وعدم الرغبة فى التغيير أو الإصلاح....،،

طريق الحياة شاق وزادنا الذى لابد أن نتزود به جد عسير ... ولكن هذه هى ضريبة النجاح ضريبة الوصول للهدف والرضا عن الذات ضريبة وجودنا على هذه الارض وتحقيق غاية خلقنا وسر وجودنا الذى أراده الله لنا....،،
ونحن هنا بصدد عرض نموذج مشرق لفتاة عادية فهمت وأدركت الغاية والهدف من وجودها فى هذا العالم ... أدركت أن وجودها لا يكون له قيمة إلا إذا أعطت شئ ما لهذا العالم ... إلا إذا تركت بصمة ما داخل نفوس من حولها .... إختارت طريقها أو هو الذى إختارها ...لا يهم ... ولكننى أزعم أن وجودها فى هذا المجال (التربية والتعليم) هو إحدى أروع هدايا القدر الذى أهداها وأهدانا نحن أيضاً إياها ....،،
أتشرف بأن أقدم لكم غادة جاد
المعلمة المثالية على محافظة حلوان والمرشحة بقوة لنيل هذا اللقب على مستوى الجمهورية أيضاً
والتى تفخر بها مدرستها (مدرسة مستقبل زهراء المعادي التجريبية المتكاملة لغات ( 5 ))
الحاصلة هى الأخرى على لقب أفضل مدرسة على مستوى المحافظة ذاتها والمرشحة بقوة لنيل نفس اللقب على مستوى الجمهورية وأيضاً لنيل شهادة الجودة (الأيزو) العالمية هذا العام ....وإليكم إخوتى هذا الحوار الإذاعى التى أجرته إذاعة الشباب والرياضة مع الأستاذة غادة جاد بمناسبة حصولها على لقب المعلمة المثالية على محافظة حلوان .....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=9D4evWt8G2A
وإليكم بعض المعلومات البسيطة عن هذه المدرسة والتى لا يزيد عمر إنشائها عن عامين فقط ....تعتبر مدرسة (مدرسة مستقبل زهراء المعادي التجريبية المتكاملة لغات ( 5 )) من ضمن
مشروع 1000 مدرسة على مستوى العالم بدعم مادي قدره 45 مليون يورو على أن يكون في مصر 25 مدرسة تابعة للمشروع وبدأ العمل في المدرسة منذ بداية العام الدراسي 2007 / 2008 م في ضوء خطة وزارة التربية والتعليم لنشر هذا النوع من المدارس لإثراء العملية التعليمية وتنفيذاً لخطة الدولة في التوسع في نشر التعليم المتميز في مصر للمساهمة في خلق جيل جديد قادر على تحمل المسؤولية الوطنية .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...eature=related
ومن الجدير بالذكر ان كل مدرسة ضمن هذا المشروع الكبير تلتزم بوضع رؤية ورسالة خاصة بها تعمل على تنفيذها وتفعيلها ....
رؤية ورسالة المدرسة 

رؤية المدرسة : ========= تلتزم المدرسة بأن تقدم خدمة تعليمية متميزة عالية الجودة لجميع الطلاب وتكون مدرسة جاذبة للطلاب والمجتمع في ظل نظام لامركزي قائم على المشاركة المجتمعية وأن تكون العلاقات الإنسانية هي أساس العمل بحيث تصبح نموذجاً يحتذى به . 

رسالة المدرسة : ========= 1 – تنمية وتعميق روح الانتماء للوطن 2 – توفير بنية تعليمية داعمة 3 – توفير واستخدام الأساليب التكنولوجية الحديثة في جميع نواحي التعليم والتعلم 
– توفير برامج فعالة لتدريب المعلم وفقاً للاحتياجات وتحقيق التنمية المهنية المستديمة 5- العمل على إزالة كافة العقبات التي تعترض تحقيق الرؤية– تطبيق أساليب التعلم النشط 7 – ربط المواد الدراسية المختلفة بالاحتياجات الحياتية لخلق الدافعية التعليمية 
– تفعيل الأنشطة اللاصفية والتي تتلائم مع ميول واتجاهات الطالب 9 – تشجيع الطلاب على الفكر الإبداعي الناقد واستخدام أسلوب حل المشكلات 
– إشراك الطالب في اتخاذ القرارات المؤثرة في المدرسة 11 – تفعيل المشاركة المجتمعية 

ومن الجدير بالذكر ان هذه الأسس والمبادئ والتى وضعتها إدارة المدرسة والقائمين عليها بأنفسهم ... هى مبادئ مفعلة بالفعل ويقومون على تحقيقها على أرض الواقع والدليل هو هذا التميز والتفوق الذى حصلت عليه المدرسة وفى خلال فترة وجيزة لا تتعدى العامين ...
وإسمحوا لى إخوتى الأعزاء أن نفتح مساحة حوار حرة هنا مع زميلتنا العزيزة غادة جاد نقوم فيها بطرح الأسئلة والإستفسارت التى تلقى مزيداً من الضوء على رحلة التفوق هذه سواء من جانب زميلتنا العزيزة أو من جانب هذه المدرسة المتميزة حتى يتسنى لنا قراءة هذا النجاح والوقوف على أسبابه الحقيقية ومعرفة أيضاً المعوقات التى قابلته وتقابله حتى يتسنى لنا أيضاً معرفة إمكانية تطبيق هذا النموذج الرائع وتعميمه على كل مدارسنا وكل معلمينا ....
إليكم هذه البقعة المضيئة على أرض وطننا الغالى مصر ...إليكم هذه المؤسسة التربوية المشرفة التى حوت كل هذه الطاقات المبدعة والجهود المخلصة التى تعمل فى مصر .... ومن أجل مصر فقط
إليكم أهديكم هذا الأمل .... عله ينير قلوب اليائسين من الإصلاح .....!!

----------


## سيمفونية كاتبه

*ياسلام على المدارس

ده الواحد على كده كان بيروح كُتاب 

لقاء رائع جداً ياجيهان تسلم إيدك

وغاده الجميله نورتي الإذاعه

ولقائك كان جميل وهادف ونبيل

والأجمل من كده البساطه في التعبير

تسلم إيدك ياجي جي

تسلم إيدك ياغيدوو

وبالتوفيق*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

هدف مصر فى مرمى إيطاليا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...layer_embedded


ألف مبرووووووووووك لمصر
ودايماً الأفراح يارب

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

سيداتي سادتي ....
المستمعون الكرام ...

أهلاً بكم معنا ...
وإذاعة أبناءِ مصر ...
و ...

" مايطلبه المستمعون ... أُغنيةٌ ... وكتاب "

ضيفتنا النهاردة هي أحد أفراد مجموعة العمل الإذاعية
متميزة بموضوعاتها الهادفة ...
والتي تحاولُ من خلالها أن تجعلنا نقف أمام قضايا هامة
تخص المجتمع المصري ....

يارجب
أيوه ياأُستاذ
بسرعة تبلغ غادة إنها معانا النهاردة 
وماتنساش العجلة
عاوزينها بالعَجَل ...
حاضر ياأُستاذ
بس إنت عارف إن كاوتش العجلة بايظ
يارجب فكر شوية
بطلوا دلع بقى ... شيل العجلة ياخويا ...
طب والأُستاذة وهيا راجعة ؟!!!!!
يارجب شيل العجلة رايح جاي
صحصح مخلك معانا شوية
ربنا يتوب علينا منك بقى
بتقول إيه يارجب ؟
مافيش ياأُستاذ
حاااااااااضر
هشيل العجلة رايح جاي

ياغادة
عاوزك خفيفة كده
وبلاش تجيبي شنطتك اللى وزنها عشرين كيلو دي
يعني الكشاكيل والألوان والبرتقان بلاش النهاردة
والطبق والكباية اللى دايماً في شنطتك بلاش الله يكرمك
عندنا هنا في الإذاعة كل حاجة ....
إنتي هتبقي في الإذاعة مش في المدرسة

ياااجااابر
نعم ياخويا ... عاوز إيه ؟
هتقولي إدعك الفانوس ...
خلاص ياخويا العفريت ساب الفانوس
وطفش من وشك ....
كل شوية إدعك الفانوس إدعك الفانوس
أما العفريت زهق منك ...
ياجابر بقالك معايا سبعين سنة وغبي ؟!!!!
ياابني غادة مش هنستخدم معاها الفانوس خالص
إشمعنا يعني ؟
غادة مش بتيجي بالعفاريت 
ولا بتأثر فيها ....
ومهما دعكت الفانوس العفريت مش هيطلع

ياغادة إحنا مش هنستخدم معاكي الفانوس خالص

يااعوض
أنا جاهز ياأُستااااااذ
شد الفتلة
ووزع البسكويت

فتلة إيه وبسكويت إيه ؟
دا انت مجنون رسمي وربنا بلانا بيك
ياجابر انت اللى متخلف وماسك في الفانوس من تسعين سنة
يا ابني احنا بقينا في عصر شد الفتلة وتوزيع البسكويت

شد ياعوض

- مدفع الإفطااااااار .... إضرب -

أهلاً ياغادة أهلاً
سمعتي المدفع؟
هات يا ابني واحد خُشاف 
يكون شفاف
معلش ياغادة .... النهاردة الفطار على بصلة
جماد بقى زي ما انتي عارفه
وجماد بيكون ناشف شوية

وزَّع البسكويت يااااعوض

غادة اهلاً بيكي معانا في برنامج البسكويت
عاوزينك النهاردة تقرقشي
وترنكزي آخر ترانكيز ...
الأول كده عاوزينك تكلمينا عن لغز البسكويت والمدرسة ؟
فعلاً الأطفال بييجوا بالبسكويت ؟
طب والأطفال العفاريت ؟

قرقشي ... قرقشي ....
دا انتي هتقرقشي قرقشة
وهتخرجي من الإذاعة آخر فرفشة
إيه يارجب إنت زعلان منها ولا إيه ؟
أُسكت ياعوض ياخويا
دي مارحمتنيش ....
شايف جايبة معاها شنطة أد إيه ؟
وشيل يارجب العجلة رايح جاي
ربنا يتوب علينا منهم ....

غادة
بعد بقى ماأكلنا البسكويت
وطفشنا كل العفاريت
ترنكزي أوى وتختاري أغنية بتحبيها
حتى لو أُغنية عن الأكل ... عادي
دي حريتك الشخصية
تختاري أي أُغنية
وتكلمينا عن الأسباب والباب والكباب
لأ لسه ....
كده هننسى الكتاب
طبعا هتختاري كتاب مليان حواشي وأبواب
على طول هينزل الكتاب
ويعرفه اللى حاضر
واللى غاب ...

يااااعوض

جاهز ياأُستاااااذ

شد الفتلة

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<a hr...&#91;/img]</a>
حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> *ياسلام على المدارس*
> 
> _ده الواحد على كده كان بيروح كُتاب_  
> _لقاء رائع جداً ياجيهان تسلم إيدك_ 
> _وغاده الجميله نورتي الإذاعه_ 
> _ولقائك كان جميل وهادف ونبيل_ 
> _والأجمل من كده البساطه في التعبير_ 
> _تسلم إيدك ياجي جي_ 
> _تسلم إيدك ياغيدوو_ 
> ...


 أشكرك يا هايدى على كلامك الجميل والمشجع
قد ايه سعيدة ان الموضوع عجبك واتمنى ينول إعجاب الجميع ويديهم شوية أمل فى بكرة
تحياتى

----------


## غادة جاد

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
>  
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر - 
> سيداتي سادتي ....
> المستمعون الكرام ... 
> أهلاً بكم معنا ...
> وإذاعة أبناءِ مصر ...
> و ... 
> ...















*ياريت المرة الجاية*
*تبقى تبعت لي عوض*
*بلاش رجب الله يكرمك*
*أستاذ حكيم*

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

" فاااااصل إعلاااااني "

سيداتي سادتي ...
المستمعون الكِرام

أهلاً بكم معنا ... ومرةً أخرى نلتقي معكم ....

غادة
مش عاوزك تقلقي 
هنجيبلك الكتاب والأغنية
بس بعد الفاصل الإعلاني
المهم ركزي مع الفاصل لأنه بيحكي عن مسرحية هزلية ....

ياعوض
أيوة ياأُستاذ
جاهز بالإعلان
جاهز ياأُستاذ ... إتفضل ...

سيداتي سادتي .....
النهاردة الإعلان مختلف خالص وريحته فايحة
بيحكي عن الناس الطايحة
اللى بتنشر الجهل وتدعو للتخريب
وعاوزة الناس تقع في جردل التغييب

ياعوض
أيوه يارجب
الإعلان دا الأُستاذ عامله بنفسه
وشكلها كده بداية حبسه
يارجب الأُستاذ سكت عليهم كتير
واضطر يدخل أما لقى المسرحية فيها تزوير
وضلمة تحت كذبة التنوير
عاوز تقول ياعوض إن الأمر خطير ؟
عشان كده يارجب الأُستاذ دخلهم في البير
البير؟!!!!!
أيوه ... بير أبو العزايم وتابعه عفاف فرح قُفَّة ...
 دي مسرحية دي ولا إيه ياعوض؟
أيوه يارجب مسرحية هزلية ممتدة ....
كل مرة يتعملها معالجة جديدة
نصب وأونطة وف كل مشهد يقفلوا الستارة بسعيدة

....."  سكوووووت " .....

بس خلاص .. الأُستاذ هيبدأ ...
يارجب عاوز موسيقى آكشن تتناسب مع طبيعة الخطة ...
ياعوض ...
جاهز ياأستاذ
الديكور يكون غالب عليه اللون الأزرق
عشان الحدث جاي من وراء البِحار
بالمنطق المزيف
ويقين الإختيار
هوا فيه حاجة اسمها يقين الإختيار ياأُستاذ؟
أيوه أمااااال ... فيه كمان يقين الإنشطار
والإنبهار
وفيه كمان يقين الشك والإندثااااار
ياأُستاذ أنا أعرف ... إن اليقين علم
وعين ... وحق .... و....
ياعوض الموضوع دا هنقوله هناك
أما ننزل عندهم
ونفضح سرهم ..... ونكشف أمرهم ....

" سكوووووت "

كلاكيت 
... المشهد الحلزوني خامس مرة ...

" أبو العزااااايم ..... وتابعه عفاف فرح قفة "


ياعفاف يافرح
أمرك ياابو العزايم
إيه رأيك ننزل هنا ؟ ونبدأ شُغلِنا ...
رأيُ صائب ... ولستَ بخائب
جاهز بالحروف والجُمَل ؟
ومعايا أسرار اللى بيعملوا العمل
هنقدر عليهم ؟
نغيب عقلهم ونقلل من شأنهم ؟....
طبعا نقدر ياابو العزايم
قولي أفكارك ياعفاف يافرح
بالحشتكة والبشتكة
وشوية حروف في المَنطَكة ....
مع استغلال مفردات الغيب والعيب وفضيان الجيب ...
الطريقة دي مش سهلة ياعفاف يافرح
وأكيد مش محتاجة هزل أو مَرَح
محتاجة حبَّة هشتكة ... بين اليقين والهرطقة
البركة فيك ياابو العزايم 
الحروف عندك في الصندوق
بُص ودوووووق
إنت المَلِك من وراء البِحار
لغاية باب اللوق
ولا حد ممكن يكشفك ... حتى العفريت دقدوق
يعني نحط الرِكاب هنا ونبدأ سحرنا - قصدي شُغْلِنا - ؟
ياابو العزايم عفاف فرح معاك في البحر عايم
هغطي سحنتك
وان حروفك ريحتها فاحت هربط صُرِّتك
بس إنت دايماً تبقى هادى
وعامل نفسك مش فاضي
ياعفاف يافرح ..
أنت الآن صرتَ عندي من الغلمان
على بركة الجان ..... 

" عَلْمان "


" ستوووووب "

يا أُستاذ الإعلان لسَّه ما انتهاااااش
قفلت ليه الستارة أُدام الناس
ياعوض هنفتح الستارة تاني
بس أمَّا نروح عندهم ونكشف أمرهم

يارجب مالك بترتعش ليه ؟
من ساعة ياعوض ياخويا اما سمعت اسم الجان عَلْمَان
ونا حاسس اني اتربطت في المكان
ولايهمك يارجب
دا جن أزرق رسموه عندهم
عشان يصلح أمرهم
ويخلصهم من الذين ادعوا أنهم يحكمونهم  بأمر السماء
إنت قصدك يعنى ....
بس يارجب خلاص
الأُستاذ قال الكلام هناك ....

" سكوووووت "

سيداتي سادتي ...
إليكم هذا الفاصل الغنائي
ثم العودة ..... مع ...

" أبو العزااااايم ... وتابعُهُ عفاف فرح قُفة "


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 





حكيم عيووون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
>  
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر - 
> " فاااااصل إعلاااااني " 
> سيداتي سادتي ...
> المستمعون الكِرام 
> أهلاً بكم معنا ... ومرةً أخرى نلتقي معكم .... 
> غادة
> ...




 :good:  :good:  :good:

----------


## قلب مصر

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
> 
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -
> 
> " فاااااصل إعلاااااني "
> 
> سيداتي سادتي ...
> المستمعون الكِرام
> ...




فاصل على سبيل الكوميديا  :Roll2: 
على ما الطبخة واللبخة تبقى تمام 
وجاهزة علشان يأَكّـِلوها للعقول  :Puke: 
وإلا الأصل حيهرب م التطبيق 
واليقين محتاج قفصين تين 
وبما أن المسألة بقت بالقياس
والقياس محتاس  :gp: 
بقى طايح فينا الوسواس الخناس  ::evil:: 
وسلملي على الجن علمان 
وسمعنى سلام أتباع المهلبية  :hey: 



المبدع حكيم عيون 
فاصل حقيقي أكثر من رائع وفي الصميم   :BRAWA: 
تحياتي

----------


## حكيم عيووون

( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -


سيداتي سادتي ...
المستمعون الكِرام
أهلاً بكم معنا ...
ومرةً أخرى ...
والجزء الثاني .... من الفاااااصل الإعلاني

" أبو العزااااايم ... وتابعه عفاف فرح قفة "

ياعوض ...
أنا جاهز ياأُستاذ
الإعلان أهو ...
فين الحكاية ياعوض ؟
حكاية إيه ياأُستاذ ؟
الحكاية ياابني اللى هتوضح الإعلان
الإعلان واضح وعلى وشك يبان ...
أنا ماليش دعوة باللبان واللى مابانش ...
مش كفاية هما شغالين لَدْغ ....
وإحنا طالعين نازلين نَدْغ ....
إصحى وركِّز شوية معايا ...
حاضر ياأُستاذ حاضر 
جهِّز البلاتوه ... وافتح المراية
وثواني تكون عندك الحكاية ...


يارجب ...
أيوه ياعوض ...
بسرعة إكتب الحكاية
أنا ماليش دعوة بالحكاية دي
دي فيها أشتاتاَ أشتان
وفيها الجن " علمااااان "
ونا بترعب م الجان
ياراجل إجمد شوية .. وبَطَّل ندغ لبان
إكتب وخلَّصنا ..
إنت عاوز تحبسنا ؟!!!!

النور ياجااااابر
عاوز كلوز ع الدكان
والكادر لازم يبان فيه الزمان
خد بالك من إكسسوارات المّنطكة
عاوز كله بالصُور ...
عشان الإستدلال يبقى واضح أُدام المستمعين
تمام ياأُستاذ ...
عشان المُقدمات الكبيرة يقبلها العقل
والمقدمات الصغيرة تبقى سهلة النقل
يارجب مش عاوز رغي كتير
إلا إيه حكاية الدكان دي ياأُستاذ؟
دا دكان أبو العزااااايم
قصدك الوسواس الخناس ؟
إنجز يارجب
عاوز كمان كلوز ع العمااااايم
وعلى كل اللى في العسل نااااايم
مش عاوز غدر ...
عاوز الكل يبان في الكادر

الحكاية ياعوض
إتفضل ياأُستاذ


كلاكيت

- الفاصل التاني ... أول مرَّة -

" أبو العزااااايم ... وتابعه عفاف فرح قفة "

وذهب عفاف فرح قفة ... ثم غاب
وذلك لتعديل الخطةِ في الكِتاب
وبعد التهميشات والتحبيشات
ويقين البلح الأمهات
ولايقين الغيبيات ...
شرح لأبي العزايم ..
أن الأمر هكذا قد صار عايم
وعليه أن يُداهن كلَّ من في العسل نايم

وأخيراً عاد عفاف فرح قفة
وصار أكثر خِفة ...
بعد أن خرج من اللفة
- كان عامل نفسه زعلان 
وإن حد داس على ديله في الميدان -
رجع ينادي بأعلى صوت
ياأهل صيدااااان
إنسوا اللى كان
حتى التاريخ ...
لاثقافة ولادين ولامِلَّة
بالإستقراء هنطُبخ ....
والجن علمااااان
هيروشلكوا الحَلَّة ...
عاوزين عقول سُخنة
تبدأ من اليوم
واقفلوا بقى الألبوم
الصُور أهي عندنا
بس إنتوا قولوا إنكم مننا
ياأهل صيدااااان
إسمعوا كلام الجن علمااااان
اعبدوا الأفكار
وإن جار عليها الزمان
كلوها ...
واخترعوا فكرة تعبدوها
وراح عفاف فرح قفة ...
يُلقي بأصنامِهِ الخِقَّة

أمَّا أبو العزااااايم ...
فقد قام مُبكرا في يومِهِ
بعد أن أكل الشخيرُ من نومِهِ
ومسرعاً أغلق الدُكان
وقد عزم أن ينطلق في الميدان
يداهُن المارة على طريقة الوزير هامان
وفي إحدى أحياء حُب الأوطان
فاجأته بنت آاااااخر جنااااان
حشتكتُه وبشتكتُه ...
ومسكت منطكه وخربشتُه
وأما فَضَحِتُه ... ورَبِّتُه
عرفنا إن عِبُّه مليان بالفيران
وطبعاً كان لازم  يختفي
واما عفاف فرح قفة سألُه مالك ؟
قاله ولا كاني ولا ماني ...
 آه ياني
تعالى نعدِّل الخطة من تانى

يارجب
أيوه ياأُستاذ
إدعك الفانوس

هاه هاه هاه هاه هاه هاااااااااااااااااااااا

سيداتي سادتي ...
الآن ... وبعد أن دعك رجب الفانوس
وخرج الجنُّ علمااااان المتعوس
إنتظرونا ...

والجزء الثالث .. من الفاصل الإعلاني

" أبو العزااااايم ... وتابعه عفاف فرح قفة "


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 





حكيم عيووون

----------


## مصراويةجدا

حنيييين لكلمات ..
إمبارح كنت واقفة في البلكونة بليل
عدى من قصاد البيت واحد وشه مألوف .... معرفوش 
بس وشه مألوف ...
يا ترى هو اللي كان بييجي في خيالي لما بسمعها؟؟؟
وسمعتها بتغني في وداني 
وقعدت ادور لحد ما لقيتها 
واكتشفت ان الراجل اللي عدى من قدام بيتنا هو العم نوح اللي كان في خيالي 
وابتسمت ابتسامة صغيرة ... بس حسيت انه شافها وابتسملي إبتسامة صغيرة

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsCuj35DxlY[/ame]


كان يا ما كان العم نوح
رغم الجروح بيخطى عتبه حينا
نفس المكان اخر النهار
واحنا الصغار على البيانولا يلمنا
ويخدنا يلف بينا بين طرقات المدينة
انا وانتى و في عينينا والامانى تضمنا
كان يا ما كان العم نوح
رغم....الجروح يخطى عتبة حينا
نفس......المكان اخر .....النهار
واحنا الصغار على البيانولا يلمنا
*********
نكبر يدوب نحلم نعيش
بجناح وريش بين الدروب والازمنة
وندوب ندوب فجر وغروب
و العم نوح
رغم الجروح  بيضمنا
ويخدنا يلف بينا بين طرقات المدينة
نخفي فرحة فى عينينا لا اليالى تصدنا
وفى يوم حزين العم نوح
اللى جروح ملياه جروح
راح فى المسا
 وبكيت بكيت
لما التقيت زينة البنات
وسط الزينات وانا بتنسى
ولقيتنى لوحدى راجع بالحلم وبالمواجع
باحبى فى حجر الشوارع اللى ضمت خطونا
كان يا ما كان........ العم نوح
رغم الجروح بيخطى عتبة حينا
نفس... المكان اخر.... النهار
واحنا الصغار على البيانولا.. يلمنا

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> وفى يوم حزين العم نوح
> اللى جروح ملياه جروح
> راح فى المسا
> وبكيت بكيت
> لما التقيت زينة البنات
> وسط الزينات وانا بتنسى
> ولقيتنى لوحدى راجع بالحلم وبالمواجع
> باحبى فى حجر الشوارع اللى ضمت خطونا
> كان يا ما كان........ العم نوح
> ...


إختيار جميل أوى يا مصراوية وحساس فعلاً
الأغنية دى (رغم تحفظى شوية على المطرب) إلا أنها بتقدم صورة كاملة لقصة حب غاية فى الدفء والشاعرية بحييكِ على إختيارك....،،
وطبعاً منتظرة مع المنتظرين برنامجك فى الاذاعة وبتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق فيه بإذن الله
تحياتى

----------


## مصراويةجدا

*حنين لكلمات ...2
رأيتها صدفة ..
نعم هي 
لا يمكن ان انسى وجهها الذي حفر ملامحه في قلبي 
لم اعلم وقتها من الذي نادى بإسمها هل قلبي ام عقلي ام لساني
لا ... إنها كل جوارحي
رأيتها ورأتني 
وعرفتني 
فملامحي قد حفرت في قلبها كذلك
وبين أحضان ودموع وزحام المارة 
تذكرت للحظة ايامنا سويا
الثنائي السنيمائي _كما لقبنا معلمينا _
تذكرت ارواحنا التي كانت لا تفترق إلا عند النوم
وحتى عند النوم كنا نحلم سويا بلقائنا غدا
كنا متشابهان في معظم الأشياء
الذكاء..الغباء..الرقة..العنف وحتى الأسماء!!!
سارة وسارة
الثنائي السينيمائي 
وكأنها سمعت ما يدور بخلدي
وضحكنا 
آه سارة معلش انا مضطرة امشي عشان صاحبتي مستنياني!!!
قالتها وقد بدأت نظرة الشوق في عينيها تختبئ شيئا فشيئا
فسلمت عليها وسلمت علي وتبادلنا الأرقام طبعا 
دائما ما يتبادل المتفارقون الأرقام 
تركتها ...
**تركتها.. وفي عيني دمعة تهمس ليتنا نعود*
*تركتها .. وفي وجهي بسمة تتمسك بكل ذكرى لنا سويا
تركتها ..وفي قلبي جمله (صديقتي احبك لأبعد الحدود..وما بعد الحدود)
تركتها..وفي أذني أغنية حلوة .. مرة 

*



زي الهوا ساري .. وخيال الطيف
أحلى سنين العمر .. بينا تمر
يانعيش هوانا هوانا .. حلم ليلة صيف
يا توه خطانا في ليل شتانا المر !


ولما تتلاقى الوشوش مرتين 
ما بيتلاقوش يوم اللقا تاني
عمر الوشوش ما بتبقى بعد السنيـــــن
نفس الوشوش دي بتبقى شيء تاني
بتبدل الأيام ملامحنا..ترعشنا تنعشنا تشوشنا
يا ترى اللى بيعيش الزمن إحنا
ولا الزمان هو اللى بيعيشنا ؟؟!!

ولما تتلاقى الوشوش مرتين 
ما بيتلاقوش يوم اللقا تاني
عمر الوشوش ما بتبقى بعد السنيـــــن ..
نفس الوشوش دي بتبقى شيء تاني 
* 

*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

> إختيار جميل أوى يا مصراوية وحساس فعلاً
> الأغنية دى (رغم تحفظى شوية على المطرب) إلا أنها بتقدم صورة كاملة لقصة حب غاية فى الدفء والشاعرية بحييكِ على إختيارك....،،
> وطبعاً منتظرة مع المنتظرين برنامجك فى الاذاعة وبتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق فيه بإذن الله
> تحياتى


ميرسي يا جيجي  :;): 
انا برده متحفظة على المطرب يعني انا فاكرة زمان الشريط ده والاغنية دي بالذات كان بعدها اغنية بتقول "آه يا واد انا دبت في دباديبو دباديبو دباديبوووووو " !!!  :Poster Stupid: 
ونننننننبي في حد يقول كده انا كنت بسمع الاغنية دي من هنا وييجي في عيني على طول برنامج عروستي بتاع ماما سامية ودباديبو بقى بفستان الفرح ومصطفى قمر كمان العريس يا سلااااااااام حاجة آخر جنان  :Beta2: 
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> [/CENTER]


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

جيهان

شكر خاص على توصيفنا بالجودة ...
ولنا عودة ...

فى انتظار تعقيبك فيا يخص الفاصل الإعلاني الثاني من ....

" أبو العزااااايم ... وتابعه عفاف فرح قفة "

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 





حكيم عيووون


( هنا القاااااهرة )

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> فاصل على سبيل الكوميديا 
> على ما الطبخة واللبخة تبقى تمام 
> وجاهزة علشان يأَكّـِلوها للعقول 
> وإلا الأصل حيهرب م التطبيق 
> واليقين محتاج قفصين تين 
> وبما أن المسألة بقت بالقياس
> والقياس محتاس 
> بقى طايح فينا الوسواس الخناس 
> وسلملي على الجن علمان 
> ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

المُبدعة / قلبُ مِصْر

بشكرك  جداً على هذا الإطراء ...
ومساندتك المُستمرة لتدعيم المساحات الإذاعية
بفكرك المُستنير ...
وإبداعك المُتميز ...

في انتظار تعقيبك فيما يخص الفاصل الإعلاني الثاني من ...

" أبو العزااااايم ... وتابعه عفاف فرح قفة "

( هنا القاااااهرة ) 





حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> حنيييين لكلمات ..
> إمبارح كنت واقفة في البلكونة بليل
> عدى من قصاد البيت واحد وشه مألوف .... معرفوش 
> بس وشه مألوف ...
> يا ترى هو اللي كان بييجي في خيالي لما بسمعها؟؟؟
> وسمعتها بتغني في وداني 
> وقعدت ادور لحد ما لقيتها 
> واكتشفت ان الراجل اللي عدى من قدام بيتنا هو العم نوح اللي كان في خيالي 
> وابتسمت ابتسامة صغيرة ... بس حسيت انه شافها وابتسملي إبتسامة صغيرة
> ...


( هنا القاااااهرة )


- دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -

 فين الهدية ؟ 
 مش اتفقنا مفيش هدايا
 يحنن بقى 
 انا بسالك عن هديتى انا
ركزى شوية
 ما انا مركزة
انا كنت هديلك هدية امبارح
 فين هديتى انا اللى اديتهالك ؟
 ركزى شوية
 انت اديتلي هدية
 محصلللللللللش
 طبعا
لالالالالالالالالالالالا
 أهي عندك
 فين دي ؟
 انا مش بكلم قطة هنا
 ركزى شوية
 فيييييييييييييييين
 بتحبى البيانولا ؟
كان نفسي زمان اسمعها عالحقيقة
 بتدخل جواكى ؟
 لا بتدخلني جواها
 دايما الصندوق ده
 بحس ان جواه عالم تاني
 تعرفيه ؟
 اه طبعا
 قالك اسراره ؟ 
 لا بس بحاول 
 يمكن لازم يعرف اسرارك
 بيحاول
 اسرارك فى عيونك ؟
 بس النظارة مش بتخلي حد يشوف كويس
 يمكن شايفك زى ماهوا عاوز
 احتمال وبرده انا شايفاه زي ما انا عاوزة
احيانا ... جوا البيانولا ....
 بحس اني شايفة روميو وجولييت 
 واحيانا عنتر ووعبلة
 دايما البيانولا
 مرتبطة معايا بقصص الحب القديمة
 معرفش ليه
 العالم جوا كبير ياسنديلا
 وحروفه مختلفة
 لا العالم اللي انا شايفاه جوة على قدي وبس
 شايفة الالوان ؟
 مش شايفة غير الاخضر والاصفر البهتان
 والباقي
 ابيض واسود
 دى الوانك المفضلة ؟
 لا دي الوان القصص اللي جوة
 على الرغم من ان الاخضر لوني المفضل فعلا
 بس دي الالوان اللي جوة البيانولا
 جربتى تضربى البحر؟
 جربتى ؟
 اضرب البحر ؟؟؟ انا لايمكن ازعل البحر مني
 يمكن محتاج ضربتك ..
ضربتي ؟!!!!!
 ضربتك هيا رغبتك فى العوم
 طول عمري مش بعرف اعوم ... رغم إني نفسي أعوم
 اركبى أمواجه ... مش هيا دى رحلتك ؟
  بس انا مش بحب البحر وفيه موج
مش بعرف ابصله كويس
 بيخوفني
بتخوفني عيونه ...

 بس انتى بتحبى الصهيل 
إركبي ...
خايفة .....
سندريلا ... اليوم خُلُص ...
إخص عليك والنبي ياحُزُمبل ...
اليوووووم خُلُص ...
سيبه يقولي حكاية البُلبُل ....
اليوووم خلص ...

سندريلا ...
تحياتي للبيانولا بتاعتك ...
ورحلتك جواها ...
في انتظار الجديد ...
من العيون التي ترى ...


( هنا القاااااهرة ) 





حكيم عيووون

----------


## قلب مصر

إذاعة هنا القاهرة أبناء مصر دار الإذاعة المحلية
مفتقدينها في رمضان
وللأسف كان نفسي أقدم البرنامج المتفق عليه لكن لعطل أصاب مصدر التسجيل عندي للكمبيوتر
وأدى لإلغائي التسجيل الصوتي لحين إصلاح هذا لعطل 
وبما أني نفسي أن يكون لإذاعة أبناء مصر دور في رمضان أبناء مصر
فاسمحولي إن شاء الله أقدم يوميا أو يوم بعد يوم يعني كل ما الظروف تسمح إن شاء الله

دعوة لرد الروح وغسلها بالنقاء والإيمان

عسى الله أن يحفظ قلوبنا وأرواحنا طاهرة مليئة بحبه وبحب الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام وحب أمة الإسلام جميعا
وأن يلم شمل أمتنا الإسلامية على كلمة واحدة وأن ننضوي جميعا تحت لواء الإسلام 

تعالوا نسمع معا

أقول أمتي ...... يارب أمتى

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChIRHcttbGY&feature=video_response[/ame]

----------


## قلب مصر

أهلا بكم أبناء مصر

هل فكرت كيف يكون حالك وأنت واقف على باب وزير أو مسئول كبير
 تطلب منه أن ينهي لك خدمة أو يقضي لك مصلحة
تذكر حالك .... تقف بكل احترام وإجلال تنظر لرباط حذائك هل مربوط جيدا 
تنظر للمعان الحذاء هل يلمع جيدا أم وطأته الأوساخ
تهندم نفسك جيدا وتصلح رباط عنقك
كل هذا لأنك ستقف على باب مسئول كبير أيا كان .... دكتورك في الجامعة أو مديرك في العمل 
تمتلئ رهبة وخوف تخاف أن ينظر إليك بإستياء أو ازدراء 
تخاف أن يرفض طلبك وترجع خائب الرجاء
تأخذ ميعادا تلو ميعادا وقد تنال الشرف وتقابله وقد لا تناله فترجع مهموم الصدر محبط الآمال

فما بالكم وأنتم تلاقون الله وتقفون على بابه 
هل فكرت يوما بنفسك وأنت تلتقي بربك 
هل عمرك فكرت فيما تلبس وأنت ملاقيه 
هل خفت وأنت تقف ببابه من أن يردك أو يطردك ويرفض لقائك
الله الجميل الذي لم يرفض طلبا لنا الذي أنعم علينا بنعمه التي لا تُحصى
كيف نقف ببابه ونكون قدر وقوفنا على باب الله
الله الذي لم يخدعنا بل آمننا من روع ورهبة
الذي لم يخذلنا بل ينجينا من الظلمات ويرسل لنا النور
الله الذي لم يكذب علينا بل يقول لنا الحق ووعده حقا علينا 

يا إنسان ماذا تطلب من إنسان مثلك ضعيف مثلك لا يملك من أمره شيئا
انظر إلى الله وقف على بابه فهو أولى بالوقوف على بابه من أي مخلوق 

سامحنا يا الله سامحنا واغفر لنا ذنوبنا
فنحن نتأخر عليك ..... ونتأخر على لقائك
رغم أنك يا عظيم دائما تفتح لنا أبواب رحمتك
وتستقبلنا مهما تأخرنا ومهما تهنا عن طريق أبوابك
سامحنا يا الله يا غافر الذنب يا كريم يا عظيم
يا من تغفر لنا ذنوبنا مهما عظمت
يا من تسعى إلينا كما نسعى إليك وأنت على حسن ظنك دائما بعبدك
يارب يا رحمن يا رحيم يا غفور 
يا حبيبي يا الله

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XblfQGSXFkU&NR=1[/ame]

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أختى الحبيبة .... قلب مصر
لم أستطع غير أن أحييكِ وأشكرك على هذا الدعاء والإبتهال الرائع للشيخ النقشبندى  :y: 
فهذا من أحب الأدعية لقلبى والتى تحرك فى مشاعر نورانية إيمانية غاية فى الجمال ....
صوت هذا الرجل (الشيخ النقشبندى) آسر بحق 
أحسبه يأتى من السماء ويشدو بجانب الملائكة 
فى الملكوت الأعلى ....رحم الله الشيخ النقشبندى بقدر ما يعطينا من نفحات إيمانية صادقة تتسرب إلينا عبر صوته الملائكى
أشكرك أختى الغالية مرة أخرى على هذه الهدية الرائعة
تحياتى وتقديرى

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> ( هنا القاااااهرة )
> 
> 
> 
> - دارُ الإذاعةِ المحليةِ ..... أبناءُ مصر -
> 
> 
> سيداتي سادتي ....
> المستمعون الكرام ...
> ...


غادة ..

التأخير كان بسبب عوض ..
تاااااااااه

أهلا بيكي في مايطلبه المستمعون

وكل طلباتك عندنا ..

بس هبعتلك رجب ..

يارجب
أيوه ياأُستاذ
أوام . بالعجلة أم تلات عجلات ..

غادة

رجب في الطريق

( هنا القاااااهرة )


حكيم عيووون

----------


## حكيم عيووون

> هنا القاهرة
> 
> 
> دار الإذاعة المحلية 
> أبناء مصر
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...?v=mp3pyqyf_oo 
> 
> ...





قلبُ مصر

في انتظار إبداعاتك التي تدفعُ بهذا المنتدى إلى الأمام

والحلقة الأولى

من برنامج ..

" مهنة شكلت وجدان أمة "

( هنا القاااااهرة )


حكيم عيووون

----------

